# Darragh Hayes Gym Scam



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

I paid for personal training sessions (800 EUR, total = 1600 EUR) for personal training sessions. I was told the initial consultation was free.

He then kept canceling the sessions even though I clearly said I can only train in the morning.

He has agreed to refund me 500 EUR but says the initial consultation and diet he sent me (which were generic PDFs nothing specific to my diet needs) cost 300 EUR. I offered to let him keep 50 EUR so that the 1 hour wasn't wasted but he said no he will keep 300 EUR.

He is not a registered company (so its hard to take him to court) and is not picking up the phone. He will only refund the money if I visit him in person which I find extremely dodgy.

What do I do now?

Also I think he bad mouthed me as I found another trainer and suddenly they are full and cannot train me. He also hung the phone up on me twice I have no idea whats going on (we have never even met).

Can someone help me I'm quite upset about this.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure there was a similar thread to this recently??


----------



## picc (Oct 23, 2013)

Bring a friend when visiting him in person. Also learn from your mistakes, never pay so much in advanced.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> So wait, you paid someone 1,800 euros? Did they say they'd give you a private jet aswell or a limo to take you to and from sessions?
> 
> one thousand, eight hundred? wat.


No I paid 800 out from the total 1600 owed. I was going to pay the next batch the following month.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

picc said:


> Bring a friend when visiting him in person. Also learn from your mistakes, never pay so much in advanced.


I'm new to the country hence don't know anyone. Also hes only willing to refund the 500 which is unfair.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Paying that much for a couple of training sessions is crazy, it might be a lesson learnt the hard way unfortunately, did you even get any proof of the money you give..? Receipts...


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> Paying that much for a couple of training sessions is crazy, it might be a lesson learnt the hard way unfortunately, did you even get any proof of the money you give..? Receipts...


Yes

And it wasn't a couple - it was for the month.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> 800 for a month? I can get coaching sessions with elite level powerlifters for 100 a month.


How?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

vegmuscle said:


> Yes
> 
> And it wasn't a couple - it was for the month.


I'm not too sure about Ireland, if there's a citizen advice bureau but maybe worth finding out... Though to be honest you might just be best accepting the 500 back and learn from it...


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> I'm not too sure about Ireland, if there's a citizen advice bureau but maybe worth finding out... Though to be honest you might just be best accepting the 500 back and learn from it...


I'm sorry but 300 EUR is a lot of money to let go of. 50 I would have said ok to.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Wouldn't of happened if you ate meat.

But srs, tell him your going to contact the police and whoever else unless he stops being a cvnt


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't see why it's any harder to take him to court than a company. Get papers issued for the full amount.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> There must be someone/some people you can take with you, to meet him. This whole story sounds a bit fishy, though.
> 
> >new to the country
> 
> ...


well i moved for work so friends are back home. wanted to train 3x a week.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Wouldn't of happened if you ate meat.
> 
> But srs, tell him your going to contact the police and whoever else unless he stops being a cvnt


I did he said he doesnt care.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Can't see why it's any harder to take him to court than a company. Get papers issued for the full amount.


I did but that he's not even registered.


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> He is not a registered company (so its hard to take him to court) and is not picking up the phone. He will only refund the money if I visit him in person which I find extremely dodgy.


Thats is actually good for u as he will not only be charged for robbing u but also for running unregistered business without paying taxes.

Just report that case to authorities (Police?) and let them deal with it. Simple.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> I did but that he's not even registered.


Why does that matter though... individuals can be taken to court whether they have a registered company or not.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

gradziol said:


> Thats is actually good for u as he will not only be charged for robbing u but also for running unregistered business without paying taxes.
> 
> Just report that case to authorities (Police?) and let them deal with it. Simple.


I did contact the police they said they couldn't do anything I would have to go through the courts.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Why does that matter though... individuals can be taken to court whether they have a registered company or not.


Ye - I have filed a court case against him and the 'company'. Hope I get my money back.

What about the other dude who now doesnt have any slots for me? He claimed they are fully booked but I emailed with another email and he has slots for that 'new client'. Something fishy - we have not even met!


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

View attachment 162819


LOLZ. Darragh Hayes got this fella from 14% (left) BF to 4% (right) in 12 weeks!

Stay away from bullsh!t artist trainers like this OP. If you need any help we'll sort you out on here, or just ask about in your gym for some assistance. Never pay silly money for a trainer. Especially one like this idiot - doesn't even look that good TBH.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Where are you from ?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> View attachment 162819
> 
> 
> LOLZ. Darragh Hayes got this fella from 14% (left) BF to 4% (right) in 12 weeks!
> ...


Ye but this was months back. Been chasing him up since.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> I paid for personal training sessions (800 EUR, total = 1800 EUR) for personal training sessions. I was told the initial consultation was free.
> 
> He then kept canceling the sessions even though I clearly said I can only train in the morning.
> 
> ...


You got two choices mate.

either accept you have been knocked or go meet him and stick a blade in him.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Where are you from ?


London in Dublin now.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Sams said:


> You got two choices mate.
> 
> either accept you have been knocked or go meet him and stick a blade in him.


Feel like doing the second... loool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh ok. If this was going on near me I'd if come with you to get your money back.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> London in Dublin now.


 @barsnack might be able to hook you up with someone in that case who will stick a blade in him for a rock of crack


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

1800???

Even Dorian Yates is cheaper than him lol.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> 1800???
> 
> Even Dorian Yates is cheaper than him lol.


It was 1600 for 3 months.

Anyway can we stop passing judgements on the insane amount I was going to pay for training its depressing me.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Why is it always Vegetarians than fall for scam trainers?

Does anyone remember Dino?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Sams said:


> @barsnack might be able to hook you up with someone in that case who will stick a blade in him for a rock of crack


I was just in Dublin last Friday...and I was drunk...so chances of stabbing were quite high


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

would you rather lose 300 or 800 ? if 300 then go an collect. Problem is you put the 800pound down as a deposite, its not his problem he hasnt got slots that are applicable to you. Hes doing a fair thing and offering you 500 back to be honest.

Example: you book a holiday for 1800 pound and the deposit is 800. you then realise the dates you selected your not able to do, you want to change them. unfortunately the provider cant do the dates you want. They kindly offer you a refund of 500 but take the 300 for admin etc. This seems like a fair result to me, I'd be expecting to lose all 800.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Oh ok. If this was going on near me I'd if come with you to get your money back.


im guessing you haven't learnt:001_tt2: anything from Prison?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Why is it always Vegetarians than fall for scam trainers?
> 
> Does anyone remember Dino?


Haha! Leave us alone!


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Why is it always Vegetarians than fall for scam trainers?
> 
> Does anyone remember Dino?


I don't think my diet has anything to do with wanting a trainer. I trained myself, wasn't getting anywhere, searched for someone to train with in the gym (for free), nothing matched, therefore went with the trainer option. Dont see why I'm being dissed for actually making the effort to train. At least I didnt sit around like a couch potato.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

j0rd4n500 said:


> would you rather lose 300 or 800 ? if 300 then go an collect. Problem is you put the 800pound down as a deposite, its not his problem he hasnt got slots that are applicable to you. Hes doing a fair thing and offering you 500 back to be honest.


Incorrect. The slots were discussed and booked on the day I paid him (I made it clear I wanted to train 7-8am before work). He then kept cancelling (probably because he didn't want to wake up so early). Nowhere did it say it was 300 EUR for the consultation. He has no leg to stand on as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

barsnack said:


> I was just in Dublin last Friday...and I was drunk...so chances of stabbing were quite high


My man lol


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Incorrect. The slots were discussed and booked on the day I paid him (I made it clear I wanted to train 7-8am before work). He then kept cancelling (probably because he didn't want to wake up and made 100 ****ty excuses). He offered to refund me. Nowhere did it say it was 300 EUR for the consultation. It also said on his website its a 7 day full refund policy and I did request it within 7 days. He has no leg to stand on as far as I'm concerned.


Then there's no question about it - get to the courts for everything. Screenshot the website and screenshot emails of you asking for your money within this specific period. He won't be able to get out of it if this is the case


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

barsnack said:


> im guessing you haven't learnt:001_tt2: anything from Prison?


Yeah......balaclavas and gloves ftw


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> Then there's no question about it - get to the courts for everything. Screenshot the website and screenshot emails of you asking for your money within this specific period. He won't be able to get out of it if this is the case


Court cases are a drag and taking up so much time.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

I even offered a bank transfer or cheque etc he kept making excuses like 'I'm busy' and just wasted ~1 month.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> I even offered a bank transfer or cheque etc he kept making excuses like 'I'm busy' and just wasted ~1 month.


best bet is to pay for @FelonE @HDU to travel to your hood

felone will fcuk him up and hdu will fcuk him

win fcuking win


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Your choices are limited,You don't have the muscle to collect all your money (no pun intended) so take what he has offered you or forget about the whole thing and learn by it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> best bet is to pay for @FelonE @HDU to travel to your hood
> 
> felone will fcuk him up and hdu will fcuk him
> 
> win fcuking win


Transfer 1800 in to my bank. I'll be there when I can fit it in.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I don't think my diet has anything to do with wanting a trainer. I trained myself, wasn't getting anywhere, searched for someone to train with in the gym (for free), nothing matched, therefore went with the trainer option. Dont see why I'm being dissed for actually making the effort to train. At least I didnt sit around like a couch potato.


you totally don't get my point.

Maybe it's a lack of amino acids to the brain?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Your choices are limited,You don't have the muscle to collect all your money (no pun intended) so take what he has offered you or forget about the whole thing and learn by it.


Sorry but hes not getting away with 300 eur. Courts it is.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> I don't think my diet has anything to do with wanting a trainer. I trained myself, wasn't getting anywhere, searched for someone to train with in the gym (for free), nothing matched, therefore went with the trainer option. Dont see why I'm being dissed for actually making the effort to train. At least I didnt sit around like a couch potato.


Next time don't sound 1800, just spend a couple hundred on steroids, start taking them and then after that ask for advice on here.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Sams said:


> Next time don't sound 1800, just spend a couple hundred on steroids, start taking them and then after that ask for advice on here.


Like I said I paid for him months ago before I asked on here. Have been chasing up since but enough is enough.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Take the £500 and then sue if you are going to - personally I wouldn't bother. If you do want to go down this route check if he has any CCJ's against him already otherwise you are throwing more money and energy into something you will get nothing back from.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye I am on cycle and aks here for advice. Like I said I paid for him months ago before I asked on here. Have been chasing up since but enough is enough.


If you stab him use a steak knife to add insult to the injury


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye except now I want revenge too. Court cases are a drag and taking up so much time.


They will but they'll put him under endless stress and he might just instantly crack as soon as he gets the papers. Threaten courts, he may refund, if not, take action and he may do so instantly without even fighting the case.

Instead of revenge, i'd just leave him a honest review on his social media pages and enjoy all your funds


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fvck up his reputation as a pt. Ring the local paper. If he's got a page on fb get all ya mates to say how sh1t he is etc. You can fvck him up without violence(not as fun though)


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> They will but they'll put him under endless stress and he might just instantly crack as soon as he gets the papers. Threaten courts, he may refund, if not, take action and he may do so instantly without even fighting the case.
> 
> Instead of revenge, i'd just leave him a honest review on his social media pages and enjoy all your funds


I did say I will go to court and gave him 1 last chance to refund. Even called him and he hung up.

Ye will post a review on his socialmedia and ring the local newspaper once my money is back. Then I have a leg to stand on.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> View attachment 162819
> 
> 
> LOLZ. Darragh Hayes got this fella from 14% (left) BF to 4% (right) in 12 weeks!
> ...


dem lighting & tensing gainzzzz


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> Take the £500 and then sue if you are going to - personally I wouldn't bother. If you do want to go down this route check if he has any CCJ's against him already otherwise you are throwing more money and energy into something you will get nothing back from.


How do I check he has CCJ's against him?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Fvck up his reputation as a pt. Ring the local paper. If he's got a page on fb get all ya mates to say how sh1t he is etc. You can fvck him up without violence(not as fun though)


Best suggestion yet.... Watch how fast he issues a refund once your start with the neg comments

(Would like post but no option on tapatalk)


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> How do I check he has CCJ's against him?


CCJs and the register

Should check if it covers NI - although I expect it will.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/DarraghhayesPersonaltrainerdublin

Is this the bellend?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/DarraghhayesPersonaltrainerdublin
> 
> Is this the bellend?


Yup


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Yup


Game on lol


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Game on lol


And https://twitter.com/darraghhayes

And https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCCYjhGafRwzbgKjaUkBnu4Q

And https://www.facebook.com/pages/Darragh-Hayes/246502670062

Also I think he spoke to another PT because suddenly that PT was hostile, cut the phone on me, and didnt have slots. When I emailed through another email pretending I was a new client he had slots. Is that not defamation?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> And https://twitter.com/darraghhayes
> 
> Also I think he spoke to another PT because suddenly that PT was hostile, cut the phone on me, and didnt have slots. When I emailed through another email pretending I was a new client he had slots. Is that not defamation?


What you waiting for? Set up a new fb profile and slate him.Get ya mates to do the same.Or use your own.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What you waiting for? Set up a new fb profile and slate him.Get ya mates to do the same.Or use your own.


If I do this can he sue me for defamation? Wasn't sure if I should win the case first then rip him down?

You think I should go today and get my 500 back? Then claim the other 300? Or just wait for the court to decide?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> If I do this can he sue me for defamation? Wasn't sure if I should win the case first then rip him down?
> 
> You think I should go today and get my 500 back? Then claim the other 300? Or just wait for the court to decide?


Just walk around and speak to him in person...

You don't have to throw your weight around - but that little mincer doesn't look like he could knock out a ****. I was expecting a massive dude when you said trainer...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> If I do this can he sue me for defamation? Wasn't sure if I should win the case first then rip him down?
> 
> You think I should go today and get my 500 back? Then claim the other 300? Or just wait for the court to decide?


If it was me he'd be in the boot by now lol. How can he sue for defamation? you're not lying,he's ripped you off.

Edit-He's got a few 1 star reviews on his page so you might not be the only one it's happened to.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> Just walk around and speak to him in person...
> 
> You don't have to throw your weight around - but that little mincer doesn't look like he could knock out a ****. I was expecting a massive dude when you said trainer...


The problem in Dublin is a lot of the hardcore trainers are really far from where I live. He was only one I could find at the time that looked in shape no joke.

Ok I will speak to him in person today. If he doesn't refund the full 800 I go to court.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> If it was me he'd be in the boot by now lol. How can he sue for defamation? you're not lying,he's ripped you off.
> 
> Edit-He's got a few 1 star reviews on his page so you might not be the only one it's happened to.


True.


----------



## getin (Dec 8, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> If I do this can he sue me for defamation? Wasn't sure if I should win the case first then rip him down?
> 
> You think I should go today and get my 500 back? Then claim the other 300? Or just wait for the court to decide?


get your 500 first and then ask for your 300 and if he said No, then you can start your facebook/twitter magic and/or take him to court...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> The problem in Dublin is a lot of the hardcore trainers are really far from where I live. He was only one I could find at the time that looked in shape no joke.
> 
> Ok I will speak to him in person today. If he doesn't refund the full 800 I go viral and to court.


Make a youtube vid saying what he's done too lol,can't hurt.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

getin said:


> get your 500 first and then ask for your 300 and if he said No, then you can start your facebook/twitter magic and/or take him to court...


Yeah,do this first.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah,do this first.


Sounds good - will go today.

Should I record the conversation just incase he swears etc - extra evidence.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Sounds good - will go today.
> 
> Should I record the conversation just incase he swears etc - extra evidence.


Good thinking Batman.Get him to admit what he's done when you're recording so if it goes to court he can't deny it.Don't make it obvious just bring it up casually.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Good thinking Batman.Get him to admit what he's done when you're recording so if it goes to court he can't deny it.Don't make it obvious just bring it up casually.


You have to say your recording. Its illegal to record without the other one knowing.


----------



## getin (Dec 8, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Sounds good - will go today.
> 
> Should I record the conversation just incase he swears etc - extra evidence.


well, this seems to be extreme, and if thats the path you've chosen then get him to punch you in the face as well (if you can take a punch without retaliation) and then you can get 10k out of him instead of 300.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Small claims court - only way to settle it without causing yourself more problems.

Won't cost much, you don't have to use a lawyer and if you are lucky he will give you the money the minute court papers appear through his door.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> You have to say your recording. Its illegal to record without the other one knowing.


What law... I can speak with great authority and tell you that your'e wrong buddy.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Will101 said:


> Small claims court - only way to settle it without causing yourself more problems.
> 
> Won't cost much, you don't have to use a lawyer and if you are lucky he will give you the money the minute court papers appear through his door.


Ye I filed a case already - its 25 EUR - but wasnt sure if I should see him in person or just wait for the court decision.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

just say how **** he is all over facebook etc. Go on fiver and order 50,000 links at his website, google will put it in last place for everything. May aswell say hes selling gear aswell


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye I filed a case already - its 25 EUR - but wasnt sure if I should see him in person or just wait for the court decision.


I would just sit back and wait.

If you do anything to try and intimidate him or tarnish his reputation etc. that will no doubt get dragged up by him if you end up in court.

I would do any further communication with him in writing, not verbally, so you have a record of everything.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Will101 said:


> I would just sit back and wait.
> 
> If you do anything to try and intimidate him or tarnish his reputation etc. that will no doubt get dragged up by him if you end up in court.
> 
> I would do any further communication with him in writing, not verbally, so you have a record of everything.


Well I emailed him saying I want to resolve this out of court - if he wires/sends a cheque etc I not issue a court case. No reply.

Emailed again offering one final chance. He texted saying the money is in the gym (but the 500 not the 800).

Called him today - he said I can come collect the money and thats all he's going to say. Cut the phone and blocked my number (and the office number I called from).

Not sure how to get through to him.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Well I emailed him saying I want to resolve this out of court - if he wires/sends a cheque etc I not issue a court case. No reply.
> 
> Emailed again offering one final chance. He texted saying the money is in the gym (but the 500 not the 800).
> 
> ...


Just go around and get the 500. Once you have it in your pocket treaten his reputation and court if you want.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Well I emailed him saying I want to resolve this out of court - if he wires/sends a cheque etc I not issue a court case. No reply.
> 
> Emailed again offering one final chance. He texted saying the money is in the gym (but the 500 not the 800).
> 
> ...


Go and get the money.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Well I emailed him saying I want to resolve this out of court - if he wires/sends a cheque etc I not issue a court case. No reply.
> 
> Emailed again offering one final chance. He texted saying the money is in the gym (but the 500 not the 800).
> 
> ...


stop being a pussy and go get your money, if he knocks you out or something stupid then your in the money anyway. Just collect your money and then move on.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> How?


For that price you could get olympic level coaches lol, absolute rip off mate.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> For that price you could get olympic level coaches lol, absolute rip off mate.


Couldn't find any in Dublin - links are welcome.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10513282_827590457272185_4028094304124454536_n.jpg?oh=c3a48c2ba41d2a7fb3cf13f03fe86254&oe=5546EB21&__gda__=1426228633_cca7e041ebf2efdc73554490262a1cb3 Is this him? If it is it's no wonder he's that colour, i'd be fleecing people like veg! Then head to barbados and let the dust settle until my next victim... not srs no srs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

sammym said:


> What law... I can speak with great authority and tell you that your'e wrong buddy.


This. Iv been secretly recording people for years and

Wait what?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10513282_827590457272185_4028094304124454536_n.jpg?oh=c3a48c2ba41d2a7fb3cf13f03fe86254&oe=5546EB21&__gda__=1426228633_cca7e041ebf2efdc73554490262a1cb3 Is this him? If it is it's no wonder he's that colour, i'd be fleecing people like veg! Then head to barbados and let the dust settle until my next victim... not srs no srs


Ye thats him.


----------



## getin (Dec 8, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye thats him.


he needs to pay £2000 to someone to correct his wonky physique himself FFS.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bloody hell I was expecting a monster, get your **** round there and walk away with as much cash in hand as you

Can, if it's not the full 800 then start causing him ****, or buy a flight and a place to stay for a week for a few guys here and we'll go collect it then do some tourist **** afterwards lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If he ****es about turn up at his house with a few lads.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

I would have knocked on his door long ago


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

I say have some faith.

Pay him the other £800 and I am sure he will come good.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Pt looking like that :lol:


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

I've filed papers in the court and will let them make a judgement/collect the money. Wish me luck!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dont know if this applies in Ireland



> Cancelling a service contract
> 
> If you're buying a service, such as gym membership or a cleaning service, you can usually cancel up to seven working days from the day after you enter into the contract.
> 
> ...


Distance Selling Regulations - Which?

edit - it was months ago?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Oh ok. If this was going on near me I'd if come with you to get your money back.


I might have to call you in


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> I've filed papers in the court and will let them make a judgement/collect the money. Wish me luck!


You bottled it. Mate unless you stand up for yourself you're gonna experience this kind of crap a lot.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I might have to call you in


You might


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

I plucked up the courage this morning and went over to the gym. He wasn't even there! His assistant will call me at 11am (thats who I spoke to) once Darragh is in the gym. I made him go through the drawers etc but the money was nowhere. He also called Darragh who said not to call him again. I will go back at lunch and collect the money.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> I plucked up the courage this morning and went over to the gym. He wasn't even there! His assistant will call me at 11am (thats who I spoke to) once Darragh is in the gym. I made him go through the drawers etc but the money was nowhere. He also called Darragh who said not to call him again. I will go back at lunch and collect the money.


tape up your ass hole because no doubt you will get fcuked again


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> tape up your ass hole because no doubt you will get fcuked again


Sorry?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> tape up your ass hole because no doubt you will get fcuked again


I'd lube it as it'd be less painful


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Park up outside, order a pizza to the car and wait for the little **** to turn up

While you're at it, keep ordering pizza's to the gym in his name until he pays you the money


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Darragh Hayes is getting lucky today, lad's gonna get his dick wet and get paid for the privilege


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Felt like taking his medals as collateral... lol.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Sorry?


Mate - they are just having a laugh. He won't do ****.

Just go back at lunch, look him square in the face and tell him you have come to sort this. Practise in the mirror if it helps. You just need to have body language that shows you are here to deal with the situation. You don't need to be intimidated, or appear intimidated. He is the one in the wrong here. Take control of the situation even though you are in his gym - ask him for somewhere private to talk, explain how bizarre you find it that he hasn't communicated with you, and then propose what you want him to do. If he refused then get the 500. However you can also at that point, tell him that it's a shame that he is willing to throw away his reputation for 300. Just remember you are in control of the situation. Be alpha.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> Mate - they are just having a laugh. He won't do ****.
> 
> Just go back at lunch, look him square in the face and tell him you have come to sort this. Practise in the mirror if it helps. You just need to have body language that shows you are here to deal with the situation. You don't need to be intimidated, or appear intimidated. He is the one in the wrong here. Take control of the situation even though you are in his gym - ask him for somewhere private to talk, explain how bizarre you find it that he hasn't communicated with you, and then propose what you want him to do. If he refused then get the 500. However you can also at that point, tell him that it's a shame that he is willing to throw away his reputation for 300. Just remember you are in control of the situation. Be alpha.


Ye that was the plan except he genuinely wasn't in the gym (I walked around each room to check).

I explained I'm here to sort this out once and for all but the assistant didn't know anything about it therefore called him 2x. In the second call he said to not call him again - and gave no reason.

Can I take his medals as collateral if I turn up and he 'doesn't have the money'. He's also got christmas baskets with whey etc thinking of taking one of those.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye that was the plan except he genuinely wasn't in the gym (I walked around each room to check).
> 
> I explained I'm here to sort this out once and for all but the assistant didn't know anything about it therefore called him 2x. In the second call he said to not call him again - and gave no reason.


You are in the dominant position then. Ask any of the fighting lads on here (not me) and they will tell you when their opponent is running away and backtracking you are onto a winner. You just need to press him now mate. You have him rattled and when you confront him he will cave in if you assert your dominance.

Go back at lunch - make a pest of yourself until he pays up to get rid of you.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> He's also got christmas baskets with whey etc thinking of taking one of those.


Fk that man you're crazy if you think about stealing a christmas basket!!! thug life!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Sorry?


No need to apologise mate


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Can I take his medals as collateral if I turn up and he 'doesn't have the money'. He's also got christmas baskets with whey etc thinking of taking one of those.


I wouldn't be taking them - for the simple reason that you are in the right at the moment. If you take them and he calls the police it takes the stress of him. Cowards will do this rather than confront someone.

I'd just be facing up with him and especially if you can get him in front of a client. Imagine him turning up to a client only for him to see you chatting to them... When he asked what you said just tell him it's private. haha.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> I wouldn't be taking them - for the simple reason that you are in the right at the moment. If you take them and he calls the police it takes the stress of him. Cowards will do this rather than confront someone.
> 
> I'd just be facing up with him and especially if you can get him in front of a client. Imagine him turning up to a client only for him to see you chatting to them... When he asked what you said just tell him it's private. haha.


Well there was a client there with an assistant. I said the place was not registered she should not pay them more money. lol

What happens if I reach the gym and then he says the money isnt there. Waste of a trip. Hence I was thinking about taking his medals if he wants it back he gives me my money.

I also did sit there but its really easy for them to walk away and ignore you...


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Well there was a client there with an assistant. I said the place was not registered she should not pay them more money. lol


Forget about registration. I don't know about Irish law but in England a company doesn't have to be registered with companies house, you can be what is called a sole trader.

However something along the lines off - "Hi nice to meet you, hows it going I'm Sam. Do you mind me asking if you have received the training, and if you have paid in advance? Because I have been having terrible problems with the owner and he refuses to take my calls. In fact I'm here today to try and get my money back, but he seems to be trying to ignore me. I'm quite concerned others could be taken advantage off so please spread the word".

Ask any self employed person how they would feel if their customers were hearing that... haha.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> Forget about registration. I don't know about Irish law but in England a company doesn't have to be registered with companies house, you can be what is called a sole trader.
> 
> However something along the lines off - "Hi nice to meet you, hows it going I'm Sam. Do you mind me asking if you have received the training, and if you have paid in advance? Because I have been having terrible problems with the owner and he refuses to take my calls. In fact I'm here today to try and get my money back, but he seems to be trying to ignore me. I'm quite concerned others could be taken advantage off so please spread the word".
> 
> Ask any self employed person how they would feel if their customers were hearing that... haha.


Ye except there is usually only 1-2 clients at a time... its a tiny gym. Everyone can hear everything.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

don't take nothing, just cause a stir in the middle of his gym, make him feel like a robbing [email protected]


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> don't take nothing, just cause a stir in the middle of his gym, make him feel like a robbing [email protected]


Well I did that just now - didn't really make a difference. Doesn't stop them from walking away/not paying up. Even the threat of going to court the assistant shrugged over... only when I asked the assistant I will check the drawers did he get scared (but then he opened them up and there was hardly anything in there).

I did voice record everything btw just incase.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

just beat him within a inch of his life take the 500 back and take a sh1t on his running machines and p1ss on the dumbbells


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Fortunatus said:


> just beat him within a inch of his life take the 500 back and take a sh1t on his running machines and p1ss on the dumbbells


800 actually...


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Hmm no phonecall....


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

You can decimate his business on social media. the 1* reviews hes got already are poor themselves. Leave a small but sweet paragraph detailing the discrepancies between his "free" consultation and the huge charge / appointment times. He'll lose out much more than what you've paid him

This won't get in the way of any court action either. You can tell him you'll remove them once he's paid you in full


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> You can decimate his business on social media. the 1* reviews hes got already are poor themselves. Leave a small but sweet paragraph detailing the discrepancies between his "free" consultation and the huge charge / appointment times. He'll lose out much more than what you've paid him
> 
> This won't get in the way of any court action either. You can tell him you'll remove them once he's paid you in full


Ye was going to do this today once I got at least 500 back.

Hes got 1* reviews...? I guess I'm not the first client then to be scammed.


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye was going to do this today once I got at least 500 back.


Hope it works out!


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

haha just checked the 1* reviews - one of the guys is the PT who turned me down.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Some guy called 'Sam James' wrote on his Facebook page this morning asking why he isn't paying you back your money


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

"Someone" else has just left him a review... Anyone with a spare 5 minutes might want to help veg out.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

The rat has now blocked me from his page - however my review can't be removed by him! Get reviewing him chaps. He's even deleted my comments. What a little rat.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOL, he is literally deleting my comments as quickly as I can type them, he's sat there on hyper alert.

Good man Fred Walker


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

How did you pay ???


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

I just saw the above comments and he blamed me for the comments posted on his page. I asked him to show me (I had my laptop) but he just kept swearing at me instead of answering the question. I wasn't aware others posted on his page but it wasn't me. I only posted here. He said he would sue me for defamation and he trained a high court judge 'I dont know who I'm messing with'. He kept pointing his finger at me, swearing at me and he pushed and shoved me out of the gym. Despite having a phone recording (of the final push) the police did nothing (I called them after) and he made it sound like I was constantly coming back in. Either way I'm going to let the court deal with this case now.

One mistake he made was to give me the 'file' he had on me. Its clear that he hasn't made a plan for me and didn't even calculate my BF%. Looking forward to presenting this in court and seeing how he justifies this.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Ye - I'm sad it turned out like this - just wanted to train


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Need to see the footage of this


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Well you are the best part of 500 up now. So you have limited your exposure to 302. Which although bad isn't as bad.

LOL at defamation. For a start the claim would be against me and not you... And what's more it would cost him 10's of thousands. If he wants me details PM me and I'll give you the lot lol.

Next step - stick the recording on youtube along with a nice link to his name! I'm sure some on here will help you get some likes and it bunked up the rankings.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Need to see the footage of this


I agree, or the OP is fantasist

story seems fishy

@vegmuscle

upload the vid


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Great job OP!! Get the vid on youtube, link it in a review on his page and take him to the courts.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Heavyassweights said:


> I agree, or the OP is fantasist
> 
> story seems fishy
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Theres no video - only a audio recording (iPhone voice memos). You can hear him swear at me and slam the door in my face and my end with 'I'm calling the guards'.

According to the police I needed a video... seems senseless if I was video-ing it then he wouldn't threaten me.

Ye I really was baffled by the defamation thing - hadn't read this thread so didn't realise other members posted stuff on his page - I just know I didn't do anything like that. But thank you everyone for the support.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

sammym said:


> "Someone" else has just left him a review... Anyone with a spare 5 minutes might want to help veg out.


Time to fire up one of my old fake accounts I used to troll my mates with for a laugh


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Theres no video - only a audio recording (iPhone voice memos). You can hear him swear at me and slam the door in my face and my end with 'I'm calling the guards'.
> 
> According to the police I needed a video... seems senseless if I was video-ing it then he wouldn't threaten me.
> 
> Ye I really was baffled by the defamation thing - hadn't read this thread so didn't realise other members posted stuff on his page - I just know I didn't do anything like that. But thank you everyone for the support I don't think I would have even got 2 EUR if I didn't get help here.


I'd put the recording up anyways mate. Do you know soundcloud?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Theres no video - only a audio recording (iPhone voice memos). You can hear him swear at me and slam the door in my face and my end with 'I'm calling the guards'.
> 
> According to the police I needed a video... seems senseless if I was video-ing it then he wouldn't threaten me.
> 
> Ye I really was baffled by the defamation thing - hadn't read this thread so didn't realise other members posted stuff on his page - I just know I didn't do anything like that. But thank you everyone for the support I don't think I would have even got 2 EUR if I didn't get help here.


The audio will do

Get it up, oooh err


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Theres no video - only a audio recording (iPhone voice memos). You can hear him swear at me and slam the door in my face and my end with 'I'm calling the guards'.
> 
> According to the police I needed a video... seems senseless if I was video-ing it then he wouldn't threaten me.
> 
> Ye I really was baffled by the defamation thing - hadn't read this thread so didn't realise other members posted stuff on his page - I just know I didn't do anything like that. But thank you everyone for the support I don't think I would have even got 2 EUR if I didn't get help here.


Hey upload the audio on here. I'll use it along with some of his sexy pictures to make a nice video for youtube for you. The bloke needs putting down if he's acting like this.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

marcusmaximus said:


> I'd put the recording up anyways mate. Do you know soundcloud?


No but will google it. Will use my home computer (so give me a couple of hrs) as my phone sync with that one. At work atm.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Theres no video - only a audio recording (iPhone voice memos). You can hear him swear at me and slam the door in my face and my end with 'I'm calling the guards'.
> 
> According to the police I needed a video... seems senseless if I was video-ing it then he wouldn't threaten me.
> 
> Ye I really was baffled by the defamation thing - hadn't read this thread so didn't realise other members posted stuff on his page - I just know I didn't do anything like that. But thank you everyone for the support I don't think I would have even got 2 EUR if I didn't get help here.


Sorry pal hope we didn't make it worse for you. Someone using the name Frank posted a negative review calling him a con man and I made a post basically saying he deletes negative comments/questions from his Page so not to trust his reviews as they are cherry picked.

For it to be defamation of character it has to be untrue. Frank's is borderline, but like someone else said, it would seriously cost him to go to court over that and it would be pathetic. He won't, he's just bull****ting because he's angry and he's had to pay out. See the power of social media, if people think their rep is at risk you quickly get the customer service to shape up.

Edit = Go back in for your two Euro's tomorrow and film the whole thing. That will really hack him off.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> Hey upload the audio on here. I'll use it along with some of his sexy pictures to make a nice video for youtube for you. The bloke needs putting down if he's acting like this.


Ye I was quite upset (and still am) but I guess my instinct was right - he was going to be aggressive to me.

When I asked him can we please speak calmly and that this is dragging for no reason he just kept saying I speak BS and therefore he blocked me as he was tired of it. I said he kept cancelling but then he said well his grandma died - but I wasn't talking about that week - infact I told him take the week off to relax. I don't know it seemed the other comments (that I still havent seen actually) annoyed him and he was taking it all out on me. He also kept saying get the fk out of my gym and premises.

He also texted me 'if you post one more comment like that I will take action'. I didn't understand the text until now ... but I didn't even post anything.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Sorry pal hope we didn't make it worse for you. Someone using the name Frank posted a negative review calling him a con man and I made a post basically saying he deletes negative comments/questions from his Page so not to trust his reviews as they are cherry picked.
> 
> For it to be defamation of character it has to be untrue. Frank's is borderline, but like someone else said, it would seriously cost him to go to court over that and it would be pathetic. He won't, he's just bull****ting because he's angry and he's had to pay out. See the power of social media, if people think their rep is at risk you quickly get the customer service to shape up.
> 
> Edit = Go back in for your two Euro's tomorrow and film the whole thing. That will really hack him off.


I don't think I want to go back to be honest. I found his approach really aggressive infact when he pushed me and grabbed my collar I felt quite insulted. Don't want to see such a person anymore. Going to just deal with this in court. At least now I have even more evidence if anything. The solicitor rang me and said 300 EUR for an initial consultation is mad. Also I have a text from him saying his rate per hour is 120 EUR so I don't think he can add either. I've got no programme, I've got no diet plan, I've literally had nothing from him, so theres no reason why he should keep any of the money.

For defamation yes it needs to be untrue. I have only ever posted here and only ever regurgitated events that happened. Not sure how he can sue me over facts.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye I was quite upset (and still am) but I guess my instinct was right - he was going to be aggressive to me.
> 
> When I asked him can we please speak calmly and that this is dragging for no reason he just kept saying I speak BS and therefore he blocked me as he was tired of it. I said he kept cancelling but then he said well his grandma died - but I wasn't talking about that week - infact I told him take the week off to relax. I don't know it seemed the other comments (that I still havent seen actually) annoyed him and he was taking it all out on me.
> 
> He also texted me 'if you post one more comment like that I will take action'. I didn't understand the text until now ... but I didn't even post anything.


Post up the audio..... That will prove that he is a **** as claimed


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Ye I was quite upset (and still am) but I guess my instinct was right - he was going to be aggressive to me.
> 
> When I asked him can we please speak calmly and that this is dragging for no reason he just kept saying I speak BS and therefore he blocked me as he was tired of it. I said he kept cancelling but then he said well his grandma died - but I wasn't talking about that week - infact I told him take the week off to relax. I don't know it seemed the other comments (that I still havent seen actually) annoyed him and he was taking it all out on me.
> 
> He also texted me 'if you post one more comment like that I will take action'. I didn't understand the text until now ... but I didn't even post anything.


He can't take action, what a moron. Has he seen Trust Pilot? Companies take an absolute ribbing on that and they don't run to court screaming defamation of character.

He received negative comments on his Facebook for acting like a shady con man and not dealing with your fairly. If he can't take negative comments, he shouldn't be in business. The comments weren't untrue, were they? The main comment is still on his page now (under reviews) from whichever member signed up as 'Frank'. That was the worst of it (and he can't delete that lol)


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Post up the audio..... That will prove that he is a **** as claimed


I will once home. Good thing for voice memos!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

IC1 said:


> He can't take action, what a moron. Has he seen Trust Pilot? Companies take an absolute ribbing on that and they don't run to court screaming defamation of character.
> 
> He received negative comments on his Facebook for acting like a shady con man and not dealing with your fairly. If he can't take negative comments, he shouldn't be in business. The comments weren't untrue, were they? The main comment is still on his page now (under reviews) from whichever member signed up as 'Frank'. That was the worst of it (and he can't delete that lol)


I have a lot of respect for "frank". He seems like a stand up guy. When I'm bigger I'd like to be like him  .

The bloke aint going to do ****. He clearly can't run his business properly and is not panicking. Post up the audio and we can ratchet up the pressure.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

LOL, someone called Roy Sheeba has just gone to town on him also

That will tip him over the edge


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> He can't take action, what a moron. Has he seen Trust Pilot? Companies take an absolute ribbing on that and they don't run to court screaming defamation of character.
> 
> He received negative comments on his Facebook for acting like a shady con man and not dealing with your fairly. If he can't take negative comments, he shouldn't be in business. The comments weren't untrue, were they? The main comment is still on his page now (under reviews) from whichever member signed up as 'Frank'. That was the worst of it (and he can't delete that lol)


I don't know. I didn't raise my voice and was patient at all times. I was trying to reason with him. He just seemed to have a lot of anger that he was venting on me (infront of a client). The more upsetting part is when I told the police everything, they went down and spoke to him, and just closed the case (no assault). I even said well if you think I'm lying put me on a lie detector (silly I know but I was upset). They said this isn't CSI and literally walked off.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> I have a lot of respect for "frank". He seems like a stand up guy. When I'm bigger I'd like to be like him  .
> 
> The bloke aint going to do ****. He clearly can't run his business properly and is not panicking. Post up the audio and we can ratchet up the pressure.


Can I block his number from my phone so if he tries to text me I don't get it? I don't want threat calls. He was pointing his finger at me for at least 5 mins threatening to beat me up etc if I posted anything online - when I didn't even post anything. Then he said well my friends are posting and I told them too... I didn't tell anyone to do anything 

At least I took my profile away - so he doesn't have my home address anymore!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> I don't know. I didn't raise my voice and was patient at all times. I was trying to reason with him. He just seemed to have a lot of anger that he was venting on me (infront of a client). The more upsetting part is when I told the police everything, they went down and spoke to him, and just closed the case (no assault). I even said well if you think I'm lying put me on a lie detector (silly I know but I was upset). They said this isn't CSI and literally walked off.


You did well though man. It's not easy going in to a gym and demanding money back from a guy that is bigger and stronger than you and in his place of work, where he's going to be more confident and comfortable and surrounded by his colleagues. That takes balls and you still came out with money.

The Police will be reluctant to get involved. Technically he should be done for Common Assault but it's a Civil Matter and a bit trivial in the scheme of things, just shake it off. You got quite a good result out of it to be fair.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> Can I block his number from my phone so if he tries to text me I don't get it? I don't want threat calls. He was pointing his finger at me for at least 5 mins threatening to beat me up etc if I posted anything online - when I didn't even post anything. Then he said well my friends are posting and I told them too... I didn't tell anyone to do anything
> 
> At least I took my profile away - so he doesn't have my home address anymore!


What phone do you have


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

The reviews flowing in now...


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Can I block his number from my phone so if he tries to text me I don't get it? I don't want threat calls. He was pointing his finger at me for at least 5 mins threatening to beat me up etc if I posted anything online - when I didn't even post anything. Then he said well my friends are posting and I told them too... I didn't tell anyone to do anything


If you have an iPhone then it's easy. However why not call the police and say you are being harasses. Say you are in fear of violence. They will turn up at his work and give him a harassment warning notice. LOL. Record his calls and use them as evidence.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> I paid for personal training sessions (800 EUR, total = 1800 EUR) for personal training sessions. I was told the initial consultation was free.
> 
> He then kept canceling the sessions even though I clearly said I can only train in the morning.
> 
> ...


Where do you live? I'm sure the UKM massive would lend a hand to meet him in person


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Can I block his number from my phone so if he tries to text me I don't get it? I don't want threat calls. He was pointing his finger at me for at least 5 mins threatening to beat me up etc if I posted anything online - when I didn't even post anything. Then he said well my friends are posting and I told them too... I didn't tell anyone to do anything
> 
> At least I took my profile away - so he doesn't have my home address anymore!


Don't block his texts. Leave them there. If he texts with threats that's ideal, as you can go to the Police with that. If you text him asking him to stop and he continues, that then becomes Harassment.

Edit = LOL, check out his review page now! He is getting slapped


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> You did well though man. It's not easy going in to a gym and demanding money back from a guy that is bigger and stronger than you and in his place of work, where he's going to be more confident and comfortable and surrounded by his colleagues. That takes balls and you still came out with money.
> 
> The Police will be reluctant to get involved. Technically he should be done for Common Assault but it's a Civil Matter and a bit trivial in the scheme of things, just shake it off. You got quite a good result out of it to be fair.


Yes - hence I will let the court take it from here.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IC1 said:


> Don't block his texts. Leave them there. If he texts with threats that's ideal, as you can go to the Police with that. If you text him asking him to stop and he continues, that then becomes Harassment.


And use the screenshots to further prove he is a con man


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Don't block his texts. Leave them there. If he texts with threats that's ideal, as you can go to the Police with that. If you text him asking him to stop and he continues, that then becomes Harassment.


Well the police told me he said I let myself in. I had a text saying from him I could pop down anytime. I was about to show them and they said no we won't look at any texts. I showed them the whatsapp conversation to prove how much was owed. I played back the audio (they said it was too fuzzy).

But ye I guess I won't block him - let him text threats - more evidence for me. I will just stop all communication with him. The problem is I don't have texts so I cant reply telling him to stop.

I have an iPhone.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Where do you live? I'm sure the UKM massive would lend a hand to meet him in person


Dublin


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Ben H is my hero: "Con man with a **** physique. Nothing more needs to be said really."

Got family in Mexborough as well. When I come up to see them I want to buy this bloke a drink.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Don't block his texts. Leave them there. If he texts with threats that's ideal, as you can go to the Police with that. If you text him asking him to stop and he continues, that then becomes Harassment.
> 
> Edit = LOL, check out his review page now! He is getting slapped


I won't get into trouble will I? I am not posting anything anywhere except here... also didn't ask for anyone to post anything on my behalf so I feel his blame on me is uncalled for.

I'm now scared he will beat me up  Good thing I go back to London next week. 2 weeks of bliss.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

IC1 said:


> LOL, he is literally deleting my comments as quickly as I can type them,* he's sat there on hyper alert.*
> 
> Good man Fred Walker


LOL..this is gold

lets ruin the fvcker


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> I won't get into trouble will I? I am not posting anything anywhere except here...
> 
> I'm scared he will beat me up


Dude, it's not you posting the comments it's other people. If he wanted to "take action" (which he won't anyway), then Facebook would be asked to check who made the comments. They can't penalise you for something you didn't do, they would have to prove it was you, so just chill. It's f'n funny though knowing how angry he is about it and that he has just been slapped with more reviews.

To be fair, morally he deserves it as if your story is 100% legit, he has been a shady, aggressive poor excuse for a Personal Trainer that uses his 'muscle' to get his own way.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 162870


That made me chuckle lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> View attachment 162870
> 
> 
> That made me chuckle lol


I spat my sandwich out when I first saw the new reviews


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> View attachment 162870
> 
> 
> That made me chuckle lol


****ing hell 

I see his phone number is on that page, would be a shame if someone added it to a few spam bombing networks...


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 162872


Ben h is going for it lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Ben H hold your hands up, you deserve some reps lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Wouldn't it be amusing if Vegmuscle is actually just a rival PT trying to ruin this poor guy... stranger things have happened lol


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't it be amusing if Vegmuscle is actually just a rival PT trying to ruin this poor guy... stranger things have happened lol


Yeah, Ben H will find it amusing. He'll be laughing all the way to the bank to pay his court fees. :lol:


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't it be amusing if Vegmuscle is actually just a rival PT trying to ruin this poor guy... stranger things have happened lol


That would be pretty bad.

Saying that. He does have a paedo beard....


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't it be amusing if Vegmuscle is actually just a rival PT trying to ruin this poor guy... stranger things have happened lol


I still reckon there is more to the story tbh


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

2004mark said:


> Wouldn't it be amusing if Vegmuscle is actually just a rival PT trying to ruin this poor guy... stranger things have happened lol


I wish I was a PT then I wouldn't need to hire one. lol

You are welcome to call him to confirm I'm just a person. Or happy to PM me real name you can find me on linkedin and can see I'm just a normal working guy.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Lol, they're ripping him a new ar5ehole.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

have you seen the new review by Ben Thomas


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Just be careful veg... if he's connected to any paramilitaries you could go missing quite easily...lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IC1 said:


> Yeah, Ben H will find it amusing. He'll be laughing all the way to the bank to pay his court fees. :lol:


FFS. You've put the sh!ts up me now. I've had to remove what I believed to be my best review yet.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 162877


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

squatthis said:


> FFS. You've put the sh!ts up me now. I've had to remove what I believed to be my best review yet.


lol, I was joking mate


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

squatthis said:


> FFS. You've put the sh!ts up me now. I've had to remove what I believed to be my best review yet.


Don't be soft - litigation of that sort is a rich mans game. As in it costs many £100k's. High court job innit. The chances of you being taken to court are about as likely as me winning Mr Olympia.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

sammym said:


> Don't be soft - litigation of that sort is a rich mans game. As in it costs many £100k's. High court job innit. The chances of you being taken to court are about as likely as me winning Mr Olympia.


Good. Let the reviews continue!


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> I still reckon there is more to the story tbh


Summary:

We had the first session. Was clearly told the consultation was free and he would give me 3x3 sessions a week for 3 months for 1600 EUR. I paid 800 EUR upfront. I explained I work 8:30am - 6:30pm so need to train ideally 7-8am (he is busy in the evening so I said no problem).

Then I got tonsillitis and my neck scan had a problem so I was told my the GP on Monday to not gym until I saw a specialist/took antibiotic. Told him, he agreed we shouldn't train.

I was then fine but then his gran passed away. In this time I told him to take time its ok we don't need to train. I saw the specialist, I was fine to train.

Then I booked a Monday session with him, he texts me like 2 hours before saying we need to move it. Then it happened again and again. Then it was Thursday I believe, my boiler broke, I needed to be home to let the guy in (landlord was out of country). I explained this to him - no reply.

Then out of nowhere I get a text saying he doesn't want to keep me as a client, I'm not serious enough, making excuses, etc. I said I have evidence for what I said I'm not lying. Then a lot of back/forth and negativity on his part. I just agreed to the refund as I felt the relationship had broken down far too much. He says ok come to the gym and collect 500. Then there was a massive back/forth about why 500 when I paid 800. And you know the story from there.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Summary:
> 
> We had the first session. Was clearly told the consultation was free and he would give me 3x3 sessions a week for 3 months for 1600 EUR. I paid 800 EUR upfront. I explained I work 8:30am - 6:30pm so need to train ideally 7-8am (he is busy in the evening so I said no problem).
> 
> ...


and then he rubbed his balls in some guys face when spotting him.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Guys I think some of the comments are uncalled for e.g. rubbing in face while bench pressing. I just wanted my money back not any fuss or to ruin him. Reviews that are factual are fine but I think some of them are quite mean...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Lmfao whoever did the Ben review,class. Hats off to you Sir.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Guys I think some of the comments are uncalled for e.g. rubbing in face while bench pressing. I just wanted my money back not any fuss or to ruin him. Reviews that are factual are fine but I think some of them are quite mean...


Please tell me you're joking?

Please.....


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

vegmuscle said:


> Guys I think some of the comments are uncalled for e.g. rubbing in face while bench pressing. I just wanted my money back not any fuss or to ruin him. Reviews that are factual are fine but I think some of them are quite mean...


Mean.... but fvcking funny


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Please tell me you're joking?
> 
> Please.....


Ye some are kinda mean tbh... maybe I'm too soft idk. Well I'm not posting anything so I guess I have no control over what anyone says.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Quick lesson in social engineering vegmuscle mate, you might have just lost youre 300 Euros


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

sammym said:


> Don't be soft - litigation of that sort is a rich mans game. As in it costs many £100k's. High court job innit. The chances of you being taken to court are about as likely as me winning Mr Olympia.


Which is why I may have posted another....


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Quick lesson in social engineering vegmuscle mate, you might have just lost youre 300 Euros


Why is that?


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

squatthis said:


> Which is why I may have posted another....



View attachment 162883


Quality!!


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

Hahaha!!!


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> View attachment 162883
> 
> 
> Quality!!


To be fair he was moving really close to me when speaking I had to step back quite a few times and request he keeps his distance. Its was very uncomfortable.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> To be fair he was moving really close to me when speaking I had to step back quite a few times and request he keeps his distance. Its was very uncomfortable.


did he touch you, sexually? you can tell us


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Quick lesson in social engineering vegmuscle mate, you might have just lost youre 300 Euros


Quite the opposite. I'm sure if veg was to post asking us to remove the reviews once he gets his money I'm sure everyone would agree. It's pressure, nothing more nothing less. He choses to advertise his business using social networking he has to accept the good with the bad.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

IC1 said:


> did he touch you, sexually? you can tell us


Or did you touch him sexually?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> did he touch you, sexually? you can tell us


Nope just finger pointing and loads of swearing.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Or did you touch him sexually?


if they had fully consented sex, I'm out. I can't deal with this twice in two days. big al doing his trans wife was enough.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

As a side note, probably wouldn't go back in for those 2 Euro's now...


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Nope just finger pointing and loads of swearing.


He fingered you?! Someone should leave a comment representing this!!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Is this not just that dino guy from a while back? He was a veggie and a soft lad as well.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> As a side note, probably wouldn't go back in for those 2 Euro's now...


Yea letting the court deal with it now. I have enough evidence against him.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyway once I hear back from the small claims court I will update this thread on the outcome. Thanks for all the help and encouragement in facing him guys!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Why is that?


How long after signing up did you try and cancel?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

"He stole my mates £300 and then fingered him" :lol:


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> How long after signing up did you try and cancel?


I didnt want to cancel he texted me canceling. Then I agreed.

Nowhere on his website/contracts does it say the consultation is 300 eur.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Surprised no one has linked to this post yet


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I didnt want to cancel he texted me canceling. Then I agreed.
> 
> Nowhere on his website/contracts does it say the consultation is 300 eur.


But he did start working with you, I would defend myself given the facts youve given.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

saxondale said:


> But he did start working with you, I would defend myself given the facts youve given.


Without knowing both sides of the story, I'm inclined to agree.

However! Anyone seen the post from Carla asking if he trains girls. Wonder what he said? btw, here's a picture of Carla: :whistling:


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

His social media is destroyed lol. That's what he gets for being a conman.....

Don't worry about any repercussions. You will win this!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Oops


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> But he did start working with you, I would defend myself given the facts youve given.


Nope. We did a warm up (no weights just exercises on a mat/stretches) during the consultation and he took some body fat measurements. I have the paper work here he's not calculate my overall BF%.

He said he would send me a diet plan - never got sent anything (when I asked he said he would tell me in person - which obviously never happened). He said he would write a customised workout plan for me - never got anything. We didn't train at all together (or even see eachother). I only saw him in that consultation and then again today. All of the whatsapp chat was about non-training (e.g. scheduling times).

I offered him 2-3 times to keep 50 EUR since he did spend an hour with me (1600/3*3*4 ~ 45 EUR). He refused saying his hourly rate was way more than that. I have a text saying his hourly rate is 120 EUR. Even with that logic I don't know how he goes from 120 EUR to 300 EUR.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

When we all stop bickering with each other and team up it's more fun lol.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

View attachment 162885


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

FelonE said:


> When we all stop bickering with each other and team up it's more fun lol.


Much more fun. On that note, the more likes a review gets, the higher it lists in helpful reviews.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Loving this thread. Will give likes as soon as am online and not tapatalk


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Much more fun. On that note, the more likes a review gets, the higher it lists in helpful reviews.


Just went to town on the Like button. two of the three reviews in the 'helpful reviews' are now from here


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Nope. We did a warm up (no weights just exercises on a mat/stretches) during the consultation and he took some body fat measurements. I have the paper work here he's not calculate my overall BF%.
> 
> He said he would send me a diet plan - never got sent anything (when I asked he said he would tell me in person - which obviously never happened). He said he would write a customised workout plan for me - never got anything. We didn't train at all together (or even see eachother). I only saw him in that consultation and then again today. All of the whatsapp chat was about non-training (e.g. scheduling times).
> 
> I offered him 2-3 times to keep 50 EUR since he did spend an hour with me (1600/3*3*4 ~ 45 EUR). He refused saying his hourly rate was way more than that. I have a text saying his hourly rate is 120 EUR. Even with that logic I don't know how he goes from 120 EUR to 300 EUR.


I dont think your case is as clear as the rest of UK-M would like.

My call out fee is £60.00, how many times do I hear '£60 for ten minutes work you must be rolling in it' forgetting the two hours travel.

A 20% cancellation fee isnt too onerous.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> But he did start working with you, I would defend myself given the facts youve given.


I'm going to assume you are a trainer. And I'll respect you because I've read some good posts on here - I know we have clashed briefly, but lets forget that. You cannot terminate a contract and then decide to make up fees based on your opinion. The correct thing in this situation would have been to invite the bloke in sit him down and explain why you don't think it will work and then offer a proposal. To text him abuse is just unprofessional and wrong.

What's more - I could tell that the bloke had slight anxiety problems from reading his posts. A trainer should be able to tell that straight away as well. It's never on to take advantage of vulnerable people who might not be able to fight back. It's nothing more than bullying. I'm someone who likes to think myself reasonable - and in that situation I'd have offered him his money back and wished him the best.

Worst case scenario. The OP was a pain in the **** - well I deal with huge multi billion pound/dollar companies that are a pain in the ****. I don't act like that... My grandfather died a couple of weeks ago and I buried him this week. I didn't use it as an excuse to treat my customers like crap. Ultimately he failed here in terms of communication and the end result, he is the pro not the OP. It's his job to get this right. And it's not acceptable.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread has quicked into life... it's great to see conmen getting their dose of karma! (*disclaimer* if he actually is one and veg just isn't his ex boyfriend)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Just gave him a cheeky 1* review, too tired to type anything tho :'(


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I dont think your case is as clear as the rest of UK-M would like.
> 
> My call out fee is £60.00, how many times do I hear '£60 for ten minutes work you must be rolling in it' forgetting the two hours travel.
> 
> A 20% cancellation fee isnt too onerous.


I travelled to his own gym though it wasn't like he has to travel. Infact I went at 9pm - at a time he was free.

Like I said I was happy to pay some money for the time he did spend with me but 300 EUR is clearly a scam. If it was written somewhere what his consultation fees was I would not have argued but everytime I asked he just swore instead of answering the question. How do I resolve anything with someone like that?

Also I did say I didn't want to go to his gym to collect the money because I was feeling uncomfortable but he said its the only way. To then turn up and get sworn at/shouted at and pushed out of the door seems unfair. I went into the meeting room ready to have a serious conversation but everytime I talked he just said gtfo or something.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

View attachment 162886


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

squatthis said:


> View attachment 162886


you are having a great time.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> I'm going to assume you are a trainer. And I'll respect you because I've read some good posts on here - I know we have clashed briefly, but lets forget that. You cannot terminate a contract and then decide to make up fees based on your opinion. The correct thing in this situation would have been to invite the bloke in sit him down and explain why you don't think it will work and then offer a proposal. To text him abuse is just unprofessional and wrong.
> 
> What's more - I could tell that the bloke had slight anxiety problems from reading his posts. A trainer should be able to tell that straight away as well. It's never on to take advantage of vulnerable people who might not be able to fight back. It's nothing more than bullying. I'm someone who likes to think myself reasonable - and in that situation I'd have offered him his money back and wished him the best.
> 
> Worst case scenario. The OP was a pain in the **** - well I deal with huge multi billion pound/dollar companies that are a pain in the ****. I don't act like that... My grandfather died a couple of weeks ago and I buried him this week. I didn't use it as an excuse to treat my customers like crap. Ultimately he failed here in terms of communication and the end result, he is the pro not the OP. It's his job to get this right. And it's not acceptable.


No mate, I install cctv, fire alarms etc

My take, the OP was too demanding, you can hear it in his other thread.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

*** really hoping that the audio get uploaded later to add some validity to this thread ***


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

The Ben Thomas review needs two more likes to get in the top three on the home page


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No mate, I install cctv, fire alarms etc
> 
> My take, the OP was too demanding, you can hear it in his other thread.


What did I demand that he didn't promise?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I travelled to his own gym though it wasn't like he has to travel. Infact I went at 9pm - at a time he was free.
> 
> Like I said I was happy to pay some money for the time he did spend with me but 300 EUR is clearly a scam. If it was written somewhere what his consultation fees was I would not have argued but everytime I asked he just swore instead of answering the question. How do I resolve anything with someone like that?


All Im saying is dont be suprised if he turns up at court with a time sheet and customer file - you can ignore what your brief tells you, she has a vested interest.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> What did I demand that he didn't promise?


I said you were demanding - different thing mate, dont take it personally, I'm not having a go at you.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I said you were demanding - different thing mate, dont take it personally, I'm not having a go at you.


Nope was just curious. Nothing personal  (hard to tell online I think).


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> All Im saying is dont be suprised if he turns up at court with a time sheet and customer file - you can ignore what your brief tells you, she has a vested interest.


I have my customer file though - he gave it to me. Including the contract I signed. Nowhere on there does it say anything about consultation prices (or even session prices).


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> I have my customer file though - he gave it to me. Including the contract I signed. Nowhere on there does it say anything about consultation prices (or even session prices).


Did you get an invoice for payment?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> All Im saying is dont be suprised if he turns up at court with a time sheet and customer file - you can ignore what your brief tells you, she has a vested interest.


Without clear terms and conditions he could turn up with CCTV and a hundred witnesses and he'd still lose. What's more even with terms and conditions he has to prove his termination fees are both reasonable and represent his loss, you cannot impose a punitive fine under civil law. My knowledge comes from English law - but I'm assuming Irish is similar. What's more - unless he has employed a solicitor to write his terms and conditions there is a strong chance they will fall foul of the unfair contracts terms act, and other areas of consumer legislation.

The OP doesn't need a solicitor. He needs to explain clearly what happened and let the judge decide what is reasonable... If Irish courts are anything like English ones I know who I'd be betting on!

All this silliness over 300 euros. If the trainer had a brain he'd pay the bloke, apologise and ask us nicely to remove the reviews.

"fred" did link to this page on his review. So the trainer has the opportunity to come on here and dispute anything if he has the time/inclination.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Johnny wrote:

- ''1 star Booked a session with this guy, I swear to God he was taking photos of my ass, each time he had me squatting or lunging I noticed he was on his phone with the camera aimed at my ass, very uncomfortable won't be going back!''


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

sammym said:


> Without clear terms and conditions he could turn up with CCTV and a hundred witnesses and he'd still lose. What's more even with terms and conditions he has to prove his termination fees are both reasonable and represent his loss, you cannot impose a punitive fine under civil law. My knowledge comes from English law - but I'm assuming Irish is similar. What's more - unless he has employed a solicitor to write his terms and conditions there is a strong chance they will fall foul of the unfair contracts terms act, and other areas of consumer legislation.
> 
> The OP doesn't need a solicitor. He needs to explain clearly what happened and let the judge decide what is reasonable... If Irish courts are anything like English ones I know who I'd be betting on!
> 
> ...


Didn't see the link... My bad


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Did you get an invoice for payment?


I asked for one and he constantly delayed. Then I finally got one for 80 EUR (yes 80 not 800) 'gym membership' but the invoice is invalid as it doesn't have a VAT number etc.

Thankfully I have a text confirmation I did pay 800 EUR total so he won't be able to deny the total paid (and its a text from him too).


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Get 500 and take it from there


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

raj-m said:


> Get 500 and take it from there


He already has his 500. Get with the program man!

Also, get a review up, or at least like some of the existing reviews.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> I asked for one and he constantly delayed. Then I finally got one for 80 EUR 'gym membership' but the invoice is invalid as it doesn't have a VAT number etc.
> 
> Thankfully I have a text confirmation I did pay 800 EUR total so he won't be able to deny the total paid (and its a text from him too).


He might not be VAT registered. Unless he turns over a certain amount he won't be. It would be madness for a personal trainer to go VAT reg unless he had to.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> I asked for one and he constantly delayed. Then I finally got one for 80 EUR (yes 80 not 800) 'gym membership' but the invoice is invalid as it doesn't have a VAT number etc.
> 
> Thankfully I have a text confirmation I did pay 800 EUR total so he won't be able to deny the total paid (and its a text from him too).


Don't need a vat number mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> Without clear terms and conditions he could turn up with CCTV and a hundred witnesses and he'd still lose. What's more even with terms and conditions he has to prove his termination fees are both reasonable and represent his loss, you cannot impose a punitive fine under civil law. My knowledge comes from English law - but I'm assuming Irish is similar. What's more - unless he has employed a solicitor to write his terms and conditions there is a strong chance they will fall foul of the unfair contracts terms act, and other areas of consumer legislation.
> 
> The OP doesn't need a solicitor. He needs to explain clearly what happened and let the judge decide what is reasonable... If Irish courts are anything like English ones I know who I'd be betting on!
> 
> ...


I disagree, work commenced, the OP made it impossible to continue - the contract was for 1800 Euros so 20% approx, our cancellation fees are much higher, the cc judge wont care for who wrote the non existant terms of business.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> So the trainer has the opportunity to come on here and dispute anything if he has the time/inclination.


And I hope he does for his own good.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> I asked for one and he constantly delayed. Then I finally got one for 80 EUR (yes 80 not 800) 'gym membership' but the invoice is invalid as it doesn't have a VAT number etc.
> 
> Thankfully I have a text confirmation I did pay 800 EUR total so he won't be able to deny the total paid (and its a text from him too).


Could prove problematic. If the invoice says 80 and no more. Text could be put down to a typo mate.

Does he actually confirm payment made etc?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I disagree, work commenced, the OP made it impossible to continue - the contract was for 1800 Euros so 20% approx, our cancellation fees are much higher, the cc judge wont care for who wrote the non existant terms of business.


800 was paid not 1800.

Work did not commence.

We both 'cancelled' 1 week each sure (both for legitimate reasons) but I'm putting those aside ie no one is to blame. The third week he told me he doesn't want me as a client/will refund my money. Don't see how I was being unreasonable in trying to settle this with him out of court.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Could prove problematic. If the invoice says 80 and no more. Text could be put down to a typo mate.
> 
> Does he actually confirm payment made etc?


Yup. He said I'm only refunding 500 EUR of the 800 EUR as 300 EUR is consultation fees. Implies I paid 800. I think I have a more specific text too need to dig it up. Got several texts not just one btw so typo isn't an option.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> 800 was paid not 1800.
> 
> Work did not commence...


Didn't you say you went to the gym at 9pm one time, so work commenced am assuming?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> 800 was paid not 1800.
> 
> Work did not commence...


Of course it did, you say yourself you cancelled one appointment then couldnt be avaliable during his working hours.

All I'm saying is its not as clear cut as some would like to think


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Didn't you say you went to the gym at 9pm one time, so work commenced am assuming?


Yes - for the consultation. Which was never included in the 1600 EUR total (I was verbally told its free and a requirement before any training commenced). If he had a charge he could have said it or made it clear somewhere - not just randomly make up 300 EUR. Like I said I offered some money so he wouldn't loose out entirely but instead he chose to keep 300.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

And again kts not just time on site that formed part of the ' service' he can also claimfrom you.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Of course it did, you say yourself you cancelled one appointment then couldnt be avaliable during his working hours.
> 
> All I'm saying is its not as clear cut as some would like to think


Not at all. I made it clear from the start I need the 7-8am slot and he said he's ok with that/free then. He didn't want to get out of bed early so texted me moving the appointments to evenings which I could not attend.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> And again kts not just time on site that formed part of the ' service' he can also claimfrom you.


He took body fat measurements but didn't calculate the overall BF%. But lets put that aside.

No diet plan. No exercise plan. What is he charging 300 EUR for? If he can justify it he can keep it. But thats a ridiculous cost for someone who takes a few bf% measurements and then makes you do stretches for 40 mins... dont you think?

The case file I have of myself here shows he put in no work in any of my stuff - I have more of my handwriting in my own file then him!


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

I am on the fence with this one.... Would be good if the trainer would come on here and defend himself


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

I would never do this of course, but for anyone who doesn't want to use their own Facebook account and can't be ****d signing up a new email to create a new account, just use this 10 minute mail website to get an email to sign up on Facebook:

My 10 minute mail · Disposable email address

Will take you less than a couple of minutes to sign up, get on his page and post an amusing review! So what are you waiting for?!


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> I am on the fence with this one.... Would be good if the trainer would come on here and defend himself


agreed, it would be good to hear his side of things, too. If what vegmuscle says is true, he's brought this on himself mostly by refusing to communicate. He could resolve this with good people skills pretty easily to be honest.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> I am on the fence with this one.... Would be good if the trainer would come on here and defend himself


And I seriously hope he does. At least he will find out I didn't post anything against him like he thought I was...


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IC1 said:


> agreed, it would be good to hear his side of things, too. If what vegmuscle says is true, he's brought this on himself mostly by refusing to communicate. He could resolve this with good people skills pretty easily to be honest.


Exactly. One post could put an end to all of this. Don't like when situations are all one sided. I honestly do think there is more to this...


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> agreed, it would be good to hear his side of things, too. If what vegmuscle says is true, he's brought this on himself mostly by refusing to communicate. He could resolve this with good people skills pretty easily to be honest.


Thats exactly what I told him today funnily enough (the 'brought on himself part'). Then I just got more swearing...


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Exactly. One post could put an end to all of this. Don't like when situations are all one sided. I honestly do think there is more to this...


I can't see any link to this thread on Frank's review. Are we sure the guy knows about it?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> I can't see any link to this thread on Frank's review. Are we sure the guy knows about it?


PM him on FB?

Would love to hear his side of the story myself. Couldn't decipher it between all the anger, judgement and threats.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Not at all. I made it clear from the start I need the 7-8am slot and he said he's ok with that/free then. He didn't want to get out of bed early so texted me moving the appointments to evenings which I could not attend.


so your plumber was coming early morning?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> so your plumber was coming early morning?


Evening. I kept the morning training slot. He moved it to the evening. But the boiler guy was coming in the evening (they just give you a time range and I live in an apartment building so I have to be in the apartment to let him in). No hot water for 3 days 

I purposely kept mornings as sometimes I work longer hours and then wouldn't be able to train. To avoid cancellations I said we should train 7-8 am instead of evenings to avoid any cancellations and keep things consistent. Everything was fine with him... until I paid.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> He took body fat measurements but didn't calculate the overall BF%. But lets put that aside.
> 
> No diet plan. No exercise plan. What is he charging 300 EUR for? If he can justify it he can keep it. But thats a ridiculous cost for someone who takes a few bf% measurements and then makes you do stretches for 40 mins... dont you think?
> 
> The case file I have of myself here shows he put in no work in any of my stuff - I have more of my handwriting in my own file then him!


you`ve fallen into the trap of equating time with cost - bare facts

you ordered something (be it a sofa or someone to train you)

you made it difficult to supply said thing (kept been out on delivery day for sofa, kept cancelling session time)

the supplier is within his rights to cancel the supply - his loss is not simply the time spent (or not) with you but based on the total cost of the project.

not saying you did, but this would be my defence when we get to court. Nothing I`ve read so far justifies the childish sh1t people are posting on his facebook wall, that almost certainly will be brought up in court and to be perfectly frank - do you really want to **** a pretend gangster off?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you`ve fallen into the trap of equating time with cost - bare facts
> 
> you ordered something (be it a sofa or someone to train you)
> 
> ...


Sure but the 'difficulties' were raised prior to paying. If I paid him then said oh I can't train at xyz time then sure thats my fault. But I was clear from the start and 300 EUR is ridiculous for what little was done for me.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Got 2 texts just now from Darragh:

"you need to remove all of that rubbish from uk muscle... the owners of that site are friends of mine."

"they've already contacted me and told me. What you're doing is defamation of character.. I will take you to court. One of my clients is a high court judge."

I have not replied as I do not have text message credit. Only wi-fi.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Sure but the 'difficulties' were raised prior to paying. If I paid him then said oh I can't train at xyz time then sure thats my fault. But I was clear from the start and 300 EUR is ridiculous for what little was done for me.


it`s 20% of the total mate - not onerous.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

I have to go out - but after your PM and this, I have a potential solution for you. How about if the trainer agrees someone negotiates on your behalf. And then all crap is removed from Facebook/here. Someone with no vested interested. They will have your side of the story. if someone is willing. I have to take my partner to the airport now - but good luck with it all.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> it`s 20% of the total mate - not onerous.


Well if the court judge decides in his favour I'm happy to pay up. I just feel its unreasonable and the fairest thing - for both of us - is it goes to court and someone completely new reviews the case.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

sammym said:


> I have to go out - but after your PM and this, I have a potential solution for you. How about if the trainer agrees someone negotiates on your behalf. And then all crap is removed from Facebook/here. Someone with no vested interested. They will have your side of the story. if someone is willing. I have to take my partner to the airport now - but good luck with it all.


I have always wanted this negotiated/resolved amicably. I had no interest in blowing this out of proportion. I'm still willing to resolve this out of court. I don't want more headache - its Christmas!

But now I also do want an apology for the way he behaved towards me as it truly upset me today.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Lorian can just delete the thread for him if they are mates. :confused1:


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Got 2 texts just now from Darragh:
> 
> "you need to remove all of that rubbish from uk muscle... the* owners of that site are friends of mine*."
> 
> ...


HAHAHA...

i smell bullsh1t

and anyway, so what.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> Got 2 texts just now from Darragh:
> 
> "you need to remove all of that rubbish from uk muscle... the owners of that site are friends of mine."
> 
> ...


The owners are friends looooooool

Then why has he not come on and defended himself?

Let him try to take you to court.... Not got a leg to stand on


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

What difference does it make if his friend is a high court judge? Does he get to skip paying the fees? lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Got 2 texts just now from Darragh:
> 
> "you need to remove all of that rubbish from uk muscle... the owners of that site are friends of mine."
> 
> ...


He's bluffing. why would a high court judge be interested in this lol. If the owner is a friend of his why hasn't he messaged you or removed the thread. Don't fall for it.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> He's bluffing. why would a high court judge be interested in this lol. If the owner is a friend of his why hasn't he messaged you or removed the thread. Don't fall for it.


I'm not. Plus I said nothing to defame him. This entire thread (at least my posts) are just a statement of facts/my experience.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Next he'll be connected to the Mafia.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Next he'll be connected to the Mafia.


don hayes.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Really really want this guy to come online now


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

if he knows about this thread he should get in here and put his side of the story.

why doesnt he ?

i definitely would.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> I'm not. Plus I said nothing to defame him. This entire thread (at least my posts) are just a statement of facts/my experience.


A negative review and defamation of character are completely different. This guy is just throwing around legal terms and trying to use his muscle to completely get his own way here.

How much effort does it take to sign up and post a rebuttal on here? I've researched products in the past, where people have posted negative reviews on forums and the owner of the product or service has signed up and posted a detailed answer back. It instils so much more faith in them and they come across as open and honest and it takes 5 minutes or less.

Lazy marketing and bullying tactics.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Lazy marketing and bullying tactics.


Except it is working - I do feel bullied. 

He should post his side of the story though I think its fair.

Well if anything at least he knows I did not post anything on FB. So all those earlier threats were uncalled for.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Except it is working - I do feel bullied.
> 
> He should post his side of the story though I think its fair.
> 
> Well if anything at least he knows I did not post anything on FB. So all those earlier threats were uncalled for.


He's obviously seen you're easily intimidated and thinks fvck ya.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

It would be good if Darragh posted his version of events. This record is going to be here for a long time now , every time people search on his name this thread will probably come up. If anything it will make sure people are clear on terms on conditions before getting into an agreement.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

View attachment 162890


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> View attachment 162890


Ffs. Spat my coffee out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Ffs. Spat my coffee out


I was chuckling doing it,all of em are good haha.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/user/DarraghHayesABS/featured


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

They really need to add like button to tapatalk ffs


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/DarraghHayesABS/featured


Let the YouTube onslaught begin......


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Any more texts @vegmuscle


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

1.34 John was 16%bf after 8 weeks he was 10% and added 8lbs of muscle.........I call bullsh1t.

Wish i could add 8lbs of lbm while cutting.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Review done.

Sounds dodgy tho

Don't trust OP


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> 1.34 John was 16%bf after 8 weeks he was 10% and added 8lbs of muscle.........I call bullsh1t.
> 
> Wish i could add 8lbs of lbm while cutting.


Depends if he was natty or not when he started.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

and he doesn't look 10%


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Stop ruining it lol.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> and he doesn't look 10%


I didn't watch it to be fair.

I really should get out and sort my bike n gear out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I didn't watch it to be fair.
> 
> I really should get out and sort my bike n gear out


Give us a tricep shot before you go.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Any more texts @vegmuscle


Nope.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Stop ruining it lol.


really made me laugh for some reason. LOL

keep checking this thread every 10 mins. LOL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Nope.


He's probably on the phone to the Prime Minister.....heard he's a client.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

he also spots jesus christ with his bench press


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Taught Bear Grylls everything he knows.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

So what have I missed? Other than the fact our friend Darragh has lost a whole star on his review ratings.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

squatthis said:


> So what have I missed? Other than the fact our friend Darragh has lost a whole star on his review ratings.


Not a lot.I want to get him down more stars though lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

:lol: :lol:FFS Purple Aki has left him a review now :lol: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snake said:


> I would never do this of course, but for anyone who doesn't want to use their own Facebook account and can't be ****d signing up a new email to create a new account, just use this 10 minute mail website to get an email to sign up on Facebook:
> 
> My 10 minute mail · Disposable email address
> 
> Will take you less than a couple of minutes to sign up, get on his page and post an amusing review! So what are you waiting for?!


Wouldn't let me sign up with it


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 162895


Fookin hell...... Bit ott lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> View attachment 162895
> 
> 
> Fookin hell...... Bit ott lol


You know it's bad when Purple aki gets involved.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You know it's bad when Purple aki gets involved.


and HE called the police lol


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Not a lot.I want to get him down more stars though lol


Is it a personal thing or do you really like the veggie guy?

Just for the record, he looks a right pr**k, but probably only as bad as 50% of personal trainers.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

mrwright said:


> You know it's bad when Purple aki gets involved.


you know its bad when purple aki spurns your advances


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Lorian can just delete the thread for him if they are mates. :confused1:


It wasnt lorian tipped him off mate, wasnt me either before you ask


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> if he knows about this thread he should get in here and put his side of the story.
> 
> why doesnt he ?
> 
> i definitely would.


Usual advice is not to ...........


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

squatthis said:


> Is it a personal thing or do you really like the veggie guy?
> 
> Just for the record, he looks a right pr**k, but probably only as bad as 50% of personal trainers.


No,just don't like people who rip people off.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> No,just don't like people who rip people off.


Trust my 6th sense mate, we've only got half the story.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

If there is one thing I love about this forum, it's that a random person can post a problem and have a whole community help him out and offer advice. Been a member on here since 2006 and it's not changed one bit. Can't think of another forum with the same sort of community spirit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Trust my 6th sense mate, we've only got half the story.


Sounds like you know something we don't :whistling:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like you know something we don't :whistling:


I know people mate and the OP (non intended) gives off bad vibes. It takes a wise man to turn down business.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like you know something we don't :whistling:


That Darren was commenting on a post 20 mins ago..... Can't understand why he is yet to come online and offer his side.....

Might link to the post on his page


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I know people mate and the OP (non intended) *gives off bad vibes*. It takes a wise man to turn down business.


I can give off 'bad vibes' doesn't mean I'm lying or not telling the whole truth. You seem adamant not to believe him for some reason.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> That Darren was commenting on a post 20 mins ago..... Can't understand why he is yet to come online and offer his side.....
> 
> Might link to the post on his page


Should do. Get both sides then. The way he said he knows this and that person I'm inclined to believe he's a bellend.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Just commented on his comment and linked him to the page.

Would like to see his side of the story, have said all along, reckon there is more to it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Just commented on his comment and linked him to the page.
> 
> Would like to see his side of the story, have said all along, reckon there is more to it


Bet he deletes it


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I can give off 'bad vibes' doesn't mean I'm lying or not telling the whole truth. You seem adamant not to believe him for some reason.


No mate I just think the trolling on facebbok is out of order and the OP thinks going to court is like going to a cash point - calling it from a supplier rather than consumer view point.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> Bet he deletes it


Looooooool

He deleted it AND blocked me from his page


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> No mate I just think the trolling on facebbok is out of order and the OP thinks going to court is like going to a cash point - calling it from a supplier rather than consumer view point.


I think the way he's mugging veg off is out of order,blanking him,telling him not to contact him. If you were veg what would you do?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Looooooool
> 
> He deleted it AND blocked me from his page


Fvcking told ya. Suspicious.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Veggie seems like the upfront one here


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

View attachment 162898


Loooooooooooool

Cracked me up


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I think the way he's mugging veg off is out of order,blanking him,telling him not to contact him. If you were veg what would you do?


Has veg posted the txts or the soundfile yet? Again from a supplier POV - I have customers demand more than is due, often blocking them is the simplest answer for everyone.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@vegmuscle Post these messages etc up please mate.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> Has veg posted the txts or the soundfile yet? Again from a supplier POV - I have customers demand more than is due, often blocking them is the simplest answer for everyone.


With you on this one. Like I said earlier, until the audio file is up, am on the fence.

That file could legitimise this whole thread....


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@vegmuscle show us all this hasn't been for no reason.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> 75 EUR not GBP
> 
> Darragh Hayes is at his own gym but booked up with clients except some times (but I can't train then). His trainers seem in good shape and strong and the package price is pretty ok (affordable) vs 75/hr.
> 
> He invited me to speak to his trainers in person vs calls/texts but always answers texts. I did ask him can I call you to ask what I need in one go but he said he was busy at that time and I can speak to trainers directly if I need to ask anything.


OP isnt telling us everything imo

From his thread last month.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> OP isnt telling us everything imo
> 
> From his thread last month.


Worst case scenario...... A rival pt that has just enabled the ruining of his competition....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Worst case scenario...... A rival pt that has just enabled the ruining of his competition....


Nah, I think hes genuine, just knew when he signed up he couldnt make the appointments and expected the PT to alter to fit, I bet at some point hes said

'But I'm paying for this'

And

'I have rights you know'

Again, non intended veggy.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

@vegmuscle put audio files up. we are waiting!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:


> @vegmuscle put audio files up. we are waiting!


Do you expect a gym owner to be polite and civil when someones kicking off with his staff? I'll be suprised if he was.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Do you expect a gym owner to be polite and civil when someones kicking off with his staff? I'll be suprised if he was.


sax, you're bringing in a lot of your own gripes with previous customers of your own in to this and projecting them on to vegmuscle.

Unless you come out and just let us know what you know that we don't, you're making a lot of assumptions about how he behaved in there.

The guy had no choice but to confront his gym staff, since he blocked his number and was ignoring alternative attempts to contact him.

Angry customers are part and parcel of customer service and yes I do expect them to remain polite, since all of us that have worked in customer service have had to bite our tongues and let angry customers spout their sh1t once in awhile.

However I would be p1ssed with the facebook reviews - having said that, from a third party point of view I'm finding it funny as.

Edit = I'm asking for audio files so we can hear what actually happened, BTW, to try and give us the chance to form our own opinion and not just going off what veg said, so in a way you're arguing with me but I'm actually sort of agreeing with you...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IC1 said:


> sax, you're bringing in a lot of your own gripes with previous customers of your own in to this and projecting them on to vegmuscle.
> 
> Unless you come out and just let us know what you know that we don't, you're making a lot of assumptions about how he behaved in there.
> 
> ...


Agreed. He could be genuine. We could of been blagged. Think veg needs to show us some proof after what we've done for him.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

He should definitely not upload audio files, I'm pretty sure that would get him in trouble.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Sorry just logged back on/caught up with the thread now. Can PM the audioclip but feel weird posting it publicly.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Nah, I think hes genuine, just knew when he signed up he couldnt make the appointments and expected the PT to alter to fit, I bet at some point hes said
> 
> 'But I'm paying for this'
> 
> ...


I think there is some confusion. I said 7-8am from the start, he said ok. Once I paid and we had sessions booked he cancelled and reschedule to evening sessions which I couldn't do. The problem was that I made it clear I wanted to train in the morning from the start, he said ok, then went back on his word. And when I tried communicating this with him he just burst on me and saying everything I said was BS etc. At that point I didn't know what to do other then to get legal help as he blocked my number and never responded to emails.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> OP isnt telling us everything imo
> 
> From his thread last month.


This is before I joined him - he was very quick in answering. After I paid him things changed which left me confused.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> This is before I joined him - he was very quick in answering. After I paid him things changed which left me confused.


You knew then you were not getting him, im out till the court case, dont want you to think im having a go all the time mate


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

PM audio plz mate. I hope it's not just two irish guys shouting potato at each other.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You knew then you were not getting him, im out till the court case, dont want you to think im having a go all the time mate


No no don't get me wrong - you raise legitimate questions even I would ask - just thought I would answer as I want to be open and honest about this. I know your not having a go and its good to see an alternative opinion.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Shoot me pm as well


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:


> sax, you're bringing in a lot of your own gripes with previous customers of your own in to this and projecting them on to vegmuscle.
> 
> Unless you come out and just let us know what you know that we don't, you're making a lot of assumptions about how he behaved in there.
> 
> ...


You think, mob rule trolling this guys social presense with frankly borderline offensive allegations, based on one anon person on uk-m is legit?

Im saying there are two sides to every story and veggys side is weak.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IC1 said:


> PM audio plz mate. I hope it's not just two irish guys shouting potato at each other.


I wanna hear it too


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> Sorry just logged back on/caught up with the thread now. Can PM the audioclip but feel weird posting it publicly.


Bit late to be feeling weird about posting publicly.... Already created a sh*t-storm with this thread looooool


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> PM audio plz mate. I hope it's not just two irish guys shouting potato at each other.


I've PM'd a link just now. Note this is just the last bit of the conversation (when I was thrown out, was outside, and knocked again) as I forgot to record from the start. Was just too nervous about even going there again.

You need to forward about half as its just me waiting outside and knocking.

You hear me knock. He comes out, swears/shouts at me, I say I'm not finished talking, he grabs me by the collar and pushes me further outside (you can hear a hustle), I say don't push me, slams the door shut, I say I'm calling the guards.

Just thought I would write the description here instead of via PM.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You think, mob rule trolling this guys social presense with frankly borderline offensive allegations, based on one anon person on uk-m is legit?
> 
> Im saying there are two sides to every story and veggys side is weak.


Hence I am letting the court decide the remaining 300. If Darragh had something to say - this is a public forum - hes welcome to come and say it. Blocking FB posts and sending threat texts hardly shows innocence imho.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That audio doesn't prove anything mate


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That audio doesn't prove anything mate


???

I did explain I only got the last conversation not everything he said inside the gym. Please see the post above.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

FelonE said:


> That audio doesn't prove anything mate


Did you get audio link?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> ???


What was the purpose of it?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Did you get audio link?


I PM'd you.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Could you PM me the audio too, veggy boy?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What was the purpose of it?


To illustrate his agression when dealing with me today.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Did you get audio link?


Yeah but it's literally just veg knocking and matey telling him to go away. Thats it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> To illustrate his agression when dealing with me today.


That was hardly aggression mate lol.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah but it's literally just veg knocking and matey telling him to go away. Thats it.


You dont hear him pushing me out and swearing?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> You dont hear him pushing me out and swearing?


Fvck me if that bothers you don't ever p1ss me off lol.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> That was hardly aggression mate lol.


Holding someone by the collar and pushing them out and swearing is not aggressive?

And thats how he 'should' have dealt with me?

If so then I apologise for overreacting. My other statements stand.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> You dont hear him pushing me out and swearing?


Can hear that. But wouldn't go so far as to say it's aggressive mate.

Maybe a video would have shown different. But a 30 second audio clip doesn't really show much am afraid


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Hence I am letting the court decide the remaining 300. If Darragh had something to say - this is a public forum - hes welcome to come and say it. Blocking FB posts and sending threat texts hardly shows innocence imho.


its the recomended action to minimise reputation damage


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Holding someone by the collar and pushing them out and swearing is not aggressive?


Not particularly no. I think you're over sensitive tbh.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

flamingo-dan said:


> Can hear that. But wouldn't go so far as to say it's aggressive mate.
> 
> Maybe a video would have shown different. But a 30 second audio clip doesn't really show much am afraid


Unfortunately thats all I've got.

Either way its irrelevant for the court case. I've got my file and he's failed to provide the service I signed up for so thats all I need.

I think we should just wait for the court to decide now. What do you think?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not particularly no. I think you're over sensitive tbh.


I should have slapped him one too then haha

Didn't realise that was 'normal' behaviour.... pushing clients around and swearing. Learn something new every day.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Giz a go on this audio


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Giz a go on this audio


Sent but now out of messages. Can the members who have the link send it to people who request it?

@flamingo-dan - thanks for the encouraging words on PM.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

mrwright said:


> Giz a go on this audio


Forwarded to you


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

vegmuscle said:


> Sent but now out of messages. Can the members who have the link send it to people who request it?
> 
> @flamingo-dan - thanks for the encouraging words on PM.


Mate, no matter what's gone on, no matter what the story, there are plenty of us on here that are willing to help, lend an ear and offer advice (and generally take the ****)...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

To be honest mate you might just have to take this on the chin and learn from it.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> You think, mob rule trolling this guys social presense with frankly borderline offensive allegations, based on one anon person on uk-m is legit?
> 
> Im saying there are two sides to every story and veggys side is weak.


I haven't actually posted a review, so I can't account for those. I don't know about legit, f'n hilarious though. I can't help what I find funny and my ribs were aching earlier.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

flamingo-dan said:


> Mate, no matter what's gone on, no matter what the story, there are plenty of us on here that are willing to help, lend an ear and offer advice (and generally take the ****)...


Of course. Always here if you need a chat veg.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:


> I haven't actually posted a review, so I can't account for those. I don't know about legit, f'n hilarious though. I can't help what I find funny and my ribs were aching earlier.


Oh yeah they were quite funny, OP's a bit of a drama llama though.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

The thing is, however funny those reviews are - if we're being serious for a moment, if this goes to court - even though you didn't write them, they aren't going to do you any favours what-so-ever. If people really have his back, then to be fair they have to go...


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> To be honest mate you might just have to take this on the chin and learn from it.


If the court decide he keeps the 300 EUR then I'll let it go. But I think its worth the small claims court fight at least.

Thats putting aside today's treatment completely - I issued the small claims case against him before I visited today.

If he had been nicer about the whole thing I may have reconsidered but I don't think bullies should be let loose to be honest.


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally got the link to work on my phone. Does seem like he's out of order / being the aggressive and irrational one.

But I must admit I laughed at the way you said 'I'm calling the guards' haha what accent is that?

Was like listening to Graham Norton trying to waank Colin Farrell off without his permission!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Snake said:


> Finally got the link to work on my phone. Does seem like he's out of order / being the aggressive and irrational one.
> 
> But I must admit I laughed at the way you said 'I'm calling the guards' haha what accent is that?
> 
> Was like listening to Graham Norton trying to waank Colin Farrell off without his permission!


Genuine laughing at that.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Snake said:


> Finally got the link to work on my phone. Does seem like he's out of order / being the aggressive and irrational one.
> 
> But I must admit I laughed at the way you said 'I'm calling the guards' haha what accent is that?
> 
> Was like listening to Graham Norton trying to waank Colin Farrell off without his permission!


Edit: misread the comment

Ye I was kinda upset and stressed at the same time so idk what happened to my voice.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Holding someone by the collar, pushing them and swearing is not out of order?
> 
> If that isnt out of order what is?
> 
> ...


Seriously mate, if you go back tomorrow you may get battered lol


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Seriously mate, if you go back tomorrow you may get battered lol


Ye sorry - misread the comment.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Snake said:


> Finally got the link to work on my phone. Does seem like he's out of order / being the aggressive and irrational one.
> 
> But I must admit I laughed at the way you said 'I'm calling the guards' haha what accent is that?
> 
> Was like listening to Graham Norton trying to waank Colin Farrell off without his permission!


Ffs

That's 3 times I have spat my coffee out because of this thread


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Guys I think to summarise - court papers have been issued. Lets wait it out now. At least the large chunk of money is back. 

I'll let this thread/forum know once I receive updates. And change my phone number tomorrow! haha


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Guys I think to summarise: court papers have been issued. Lets wait it out now. At least the large chunk of money is back.


What's our cut?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Guys I think to summarise - court papers have been issued. Lets wait it out now. At least the large chunk of money is back.
> 
> I'll let this thread/forum know once I receive updates. And change my phone number tomorrow! haha


I would be tempted to sue you for the 1800 now.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> What's our cut?


How do I give rep  Joke. How can I donate to the forum? You have helped me in a srs time of need.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I would be tempted to sue you for the 1800 now.


Why?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Snake said:


> Finally got the link to work on my phone. Does seem like he's out of order / being the aggressive and irrational one.
> 
> But I must admit I laughed at the way you said 'I'm calling the guards' haha what accent is that?
> 
> Was like listening to Graham Norton trying to waank Colin Farrell off without his permission!


+1 on that I laughed "I'm calling the guards"


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> How do I give rep  Joke. How can I donate to the forum?


I'll pm you my bank details


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'll pm you my bank details


lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> lol


Nah chin up ya big softy


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Just like bigal's porno with the tranny, I want to hear the audio like I wanted to see the porno.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Just like bigal's porno with the tranny, I want to hear the audio like I wanted to see the porno.


Its been deleted now.

I think we should wait for the court verdict.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Why?


You entered a contract mate, made it impossible to deliver,demanded a better service and harrased me and my staff, culminating in you been ejected (possibly worse for wear) from my premises after threatning my staff and conducting a troll attack on my facebook page (pretty sure thats a criminal offence)

Tell you what, im a reasonable man - 300 Euros and I'll not perdue matters.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

So basically after all this nothing has changed lol


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

"You entered a contract mate" - one I never got a copy of until today.

"made it impossible to deliver" - you agreed to 7-8am when signing the contact then backed out. what am i doing to make it impossible?

"demanded a better service" - when? you need to deliver a service for me to say i want a better one lol.

"harrased me and my staff" - when? i met you in the consultation then today to get my money back. theres never been staff involved.

"culminating in you been ejected (possibly worse for wear) from my premises after threatning my staff" - it was me, him and a client. no staff to threaten. and he was doing all the threatening i simply went there for a refund and thats all i asked for.

"conducting a troll attack on my facebook page (pretty sure thats a criminal offence)" - i didn't post anything. and this thread is only a statement of my experience.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Bored now.....who wants a row? Lol


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Bored now.....who wants a row? Lol


You're a pr**k.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> You're a pr**k.


I know


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Let's wrap this up. I'll post once I hear from the court.

Thanks for all the help everyone. I will keep you posted.


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I know


Come at me brah


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> Let's wrap this up. I'll post once I hear from the court.
> 
> Thanks for all the help everyone. I will keep you posted.


Spend your time learning about training etc now.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> "You entered a contract mate" - one I never got a copy of until today.
> 
> "made it impossible to deliver" - you agreed to 7-8am when signing the contact then backed out. what am i doing to make it impossible?
> 
> ...


Mate thats not how the court will see it., lets hope the PT accepts the troll posts were made by others, do that do my business and someone would be knocking on your door by now.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Come at me brah


Come at your bra? Rather come on ya t1ts


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Come at your bra? Rather come on ya t1ts


Awww shucks!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Awww shucks!


It's just not the same when you force it lol. Oh well no doubt some pleb will kick off over the weekend lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

They need to be careful two people rowed with me and two people got banned haha


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> They need to be careful two people rowed with me and two people got banned haha


Do people get banned a lot?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Do people get banned a lot?


Not sure. Surprised I haven't been yet lol


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Not sure. Surprised I haven't been yet lol


If they ban me I will kill myself.

Now it's on public record.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

mymumbeatsme said:


> Do people get banned a lot?


Looking forward to reading your gym routine.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> If they ban me I will kill myself.
> 
> Now it's on public record.


You sneeky fvcker lol


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

vegmuscle said:


> Looking forward to reading your gym routine.


Yeah got your email fella.

Bit busy atm being a badass, but will reply tomorow!


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Sounds like fraud, do you have a paper contract, or is this all just word of mouth?

Record the next phone call & get him to confirm

==============================

His name

The full amount you paid

What you paid for (training sessions)

The deal for the PDF's he gave you

The address he wants to meet at and time (at least 48 hours would be wise)

===============================================

Once you have all this info + your bank records which is proof he got your money, contact the Police and disclose all the information and go round to his property with them. Take a phone with a recording device and film the whole thing.

EDIT: after reading the thread I don't know who is in the right here. Looks like a 50/50 blame game, I'm out.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

What have I missed here then?

29pages is a lot of words to read.

reps if someone can summarise for me please?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> What have I missed here then?
> 
> 29pages is a lot of words to read.
> 
> reps if someone can summarise for me please?


Fvxk all mate lol


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

BettySwallocks said:


> What have I missed here then?
> 
> 29pages is a lot of words to read.
> 
> reps if someone can summarise for me please?


Personal trainer got paid, didn't deliver as promised.

Thread got started on uk-m by unhappy client

Pt's Facebook page got spammed with neg reviews

Audio file got shared (quite funny)

Now awaiting court

In a nutshell


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Fvxk all mate lol


Just a load of sh1t talking as per usual then :laugh:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> Just a load of sh1t talking as per usual then


Yep lol It's like Mumsnet on here.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yep lol It's like Mumsnet on here.


You ****ing what you ****ing **** I'll ****ing stab you in the ****ing **** hole


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> You ****ing what you ****ing **** I'll ****ing stab you in the ****ing **** hole


Always fvcking flirting with me you are


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Always fvcking flirting with me you are


Haha I remember the days when I'd be getting pms asking for my address so you can come round for a fight by now lol

Now you just wanna bum and cuddle

Who says steroids make you aggressive lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Personal trainer got paid, didn't deliver as promised.
> 
> Thread got started on uk-m by unhappy client
> 
> ...


What's the post number of the audio and Facebook review? Reps waiting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Haha I remember the days when I'd be getting pms asking for my address so you can come round for a fight by now lol
> 
> Now you just wanna bum and cuddle
> 
> Who says steroids make you aggressive lol


Lol that's what I mean about this site helping me deal with abuse better. Before I wanted to fvcking hurt people. Now I just laugh and correct their spelling mistakes haha


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

IGotTekkers said:


> What's the post number of the audio and Facebook review? Reps waiting


Was sent via pm link mate.

Think it's been deleted in the mean time. Will shoot you link now to see if it works


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Give us a tricep shot before you go.


My shoulders were looking better in the gym to be honest..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My shoulders were looking better in the gym to be honest..


I've only ever seen your arm lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

oh my dayz you guys fvcking crack me up, just found the facebook reviews :lol:

Browsing through the likes to see if I recognise anyone and who the fvcks set up a profile called 'justice for veggy' :lol:

LMAO I've come in to this thread way too late.


----------



## Da Ned (Jan 27, 2012)

Was'nt Darragh in Savage Garden Lol!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I've only ever seen your arm lol


I had my back on for ages.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> oh my dayz you guys fvcking crack me up, just found the facebook reviews :lol:
> 
> Browsing through the likes to see if I recognise anyone and who the fvcks set up a profile called 'justice for veggy' :lol:
> 
> LMAO I've come in to this thread way too late.


Lol we were on fire tonight


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I had my back on for ages.


Oh lol might need to clean me goggles


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol we were on fire tonight


so it seems :lol:

hate it when I miss a diamond like this.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> so it seems :lol:
> 
> hate it when I miss a diamond like this.


And not at each other for once lol


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> And not at each other for once lol


ha true, good to see the community pulling together. must be something to do with the Christmas spirit.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> ha true, good to see the community pulling together. must be something to do with the Christmas spirit.


It's been a good laugh. Test e seems to calm me down lol


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Too much to read.

Everyone will skip it and give me all the likes.


----------



## Da Ned (Jan 27, 2012)

May-be too though Grey Trakkies are the "order of the day" coz a lot of Gyms like pastural coloured clothing I fid (not as Grey is a pastual colour) but it's light right and goes with White T-Shirts (Trakkies/Jogger-wise) that Gyms are keen on I find


----------



## Da Ned (Jan 27, 2012)

MFM said:


> Too much to read.
> 
> Everyone will skip it and give me all the likes.


Neigh mate the won't!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd laugh if it turned out veggys actually a massive cvnt.


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

Da Ned said:


> May-be too though Grey Trakkies are the "order of the day" coz a lot of Gyms like pastural coloured clothing I fid (not as Grey is a pastual colour) but it's light right and goes with White T-Shirts (Trakkies/Jogger-wise) that Gyms are keen on I find


Wrong thread dude.....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> What have I missed here then?
> 
> 29pages is a lot of words to read.
> 
> reps if someone can summarise for me please?


OP had a life lesson


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> OP had a life lesson


Don't hide in bushes and then cherry knock on an Irish mans door......


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Personal trainer got paid, didn't deliver as promised.
> 
> Thread got started on uk-m by unhappy client
> 
> ...


personal trainer unable to deliver due to unrealistic client

possibly.


----------



## Da Ned (Jan 27, 2012)

saxondale said:


> OP had a life lesson


Don't/are'nt we all lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> I'd laugh if it turned out veggys actually a massive cvnt.


go back a month and read his thread


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> personal trainer unable to deliver due to unrealistic client
> 
> possibly.


Possibly now?

Make ur mind up love


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Da Ned said:


> Don't/are'nt we all lol


Is english ur 1st language?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Possibly now?
> 
> Make ur mind up love


I dont want him turning up at mine and kicking off.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> I dont want him turning up at mine and kicking off.


He will just talk you to death, wouldnt worry

Neg en route when the time is right x


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> I dont want him turning up at mine and kicking off.


Don't think you need to be scared of the OP.........

Heard what happens when he knocks on people's doors.....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Don't think you need to be scared of the OP.........
> 
> Heard what happens when he knocks on people's doors.....


he stands there holding his breath till he faints? that`ll teach em


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> he stands there holding his breath till he faints? that`ll teach em


Loool

Did you hear the clip?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> He will just talk you to death, wouldnt worry
> 
> Neg en route when the time is right x


yeah, meant to send PM, pressed wrong button lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flamingo-dan said:


> Loool
> 
> Did you hear the clip?


no mate but I hear @FelonE is using it in his next mix


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> yeah, meant to send PM, pressed wrong button lol


Told u to stop sending pm's, im not letting you install cctv in bathroom


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> no mate but I hear @FelonE is using it in his next mix


Yep


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> no mate but I hear @FelonE is using it in his next mix


Would work well, if he is going for the 'peeping Tom hiding in a bush' effect.....


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Told u to stop sending pm's, im not letting you install cctv in bathroom


I`m trying to get in to take it out mate, no lens could zoom in on something that small


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

saxondale said:


> No mate, I install cctv, fire alarms etc
> 
> My take, the OP was too demanding, you can hear it in his other thread.


**** the OP get us a job mate


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Could someone pm me the clip..? I could do with a laugh...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Someone PM me the clip please. I want to see if the tirade of abuse this guy got was warranted.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I didn't save the file and he's taken it down from the site now. maybe @FelonE still has it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IC1 said:


> I didn't save the file and he's taken it down from the site now. maybe @FelonE still has it


Deleted it. Not worth keeping.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

think - wind in the willows read by Kenneth Williams.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And Ken was on Valium


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Deleted it. Not worth keeping.


selfish. I'm calling the guards


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IC1 said:


> selfish. I'm calling the guards


He says in a strange high pitched voice lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IC1 said:


> selfish. I'm calling the guards


I`m going to sue you as well


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

saxondale said:


> I`m going to bum you as well


Steady on mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

spudsy said:


> Steady on mate


why else you think he`s smiling?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Got another text:

"You better have those two threads removed from uk muscle"

I also visited the guards today and they said to show the guards who took my 'assault' case notes and say the PT is still badgering me. They laughed at his defamation text and said the high court judge has nothing to do with small civil cases. They said to ignore him he's just trying to intimidate me.

Things to do tomorrow:

1. Block his number (I'm letting the courts handle it now no point listening to more threats).

2. Pay the small claims court fees so the process starts rolling (had to edit the claim because the total sum being claimed now is 302 EUR).

As a side thing:

1. The company registration legal department have been contacted. They said they will reach out to him in the next 2 weeks to make sure he registers his business name.

2. The revenue/tax office have been notified of his operations and the evidence I had on his business has been passed onto an investigator. I hope for his sake he didn't cheat them too!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Got another text:
> 
> "You better have those two threads removed from uk muscle"
> 
> ...


you sir are a snitch


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Got another text:
> 
> "You better have those two threads removed from uk muscle"
> 
> ...


your also incredibly stupid


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

33 pages of nonsense and @FelonE makin it known he's the roughest toughest baddest rasclart roadman on the worldwide web


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> 33 pages of nonsense and @FelonE makin it known he's the roughest toughest baddest rasclart roadman on the worldwide web


Do I know you?


----------



## killamanjaro (Dec 30, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Do I know you?


no but the hot air comin out of your posts could drive enough windmills to power a small city

as you where..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

killamanjaro said:


> *no* but the hot air comin out of your posts could drive enough windmills to power a small city
> 
> as you where..


Exactly. Don't mention my name.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

killamanjaro said:


> 33 pages of nonsense and @FelonE makin it known he's the roughest toughest baddest rasclart roadman on the worldwide web


So you felt the need to comment? Thank you for your contribution...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

killamanjaro said:


> no but the hot air comin out of your posts could drive enough windmills to power a small city
> 
> as you where..


as we were, where?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 10, 2014)

saxondale said:


> your also incredibly stupid


Grammar: the difference between knowing your sh!t and knowing you're sh!t.

At least get it right when you're insulting a person's intelligence.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Saul Goodman said:


> Grammar:* the* difference between knowing your sh!t and knowing you're sh!t.
> 
> At least get it right when you're insulting a person's intelligence.


The


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 10, 2014)

FelonE said:


> The


It's debatable whether a capital letter should follow a colon but that's not the point.

I was merely picking that poster out for constantly having a go at the OP for no good reason or no good reason that can be proven yet.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Saul Goodman said:


> It's debatable whether a capital letter should follow a colon but that's not the point.
> 
> I was merely picking that poster out for constantly having a go at the OP for no good reason or no good reason that can be proven yet.


which reason do you want?

unproven allegations that he was ripped off - he wasnt

allegations that he was assulted - he actually proved he wasnt with his hiding in the bushes audio

or the snitching?

ffs you dont post on UK-M that you`ve reported someone to the revenue

wind your neck back in.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you sir are a snitch


I stand by what I did. Like I said if he's been operating fairly (doubt it if his company is not registered) he has nothing to worry about.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> which reason do you want?
> 
> unproven allegations that he was ripped off - he wasnt
> 
> ...


What 'proof' do you want? Like I said if he can prove he charges 300 EUR for a consultation then I will let this drop. He is unable to.

There are no 'bushes' by that gym FYI. The audio proves a hustle and his aggression towards me (as do the texts). Either way its irrelevant to the case.

Lets let the court take it from here.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

This thread is done and dusted.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> This thread is done and dusted.


I agree - lets leave it to the courts now. Simple.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

delete the thread mate - srs


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I stand by what I did. Like I said if he's been operating fairly (doubt it if his company is not registered) he has nothing to worry about.


you deserve everything you have coming


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

mymumbeatsme said:


> View attachment 162819
> 
> 
> LOLZ. Darragh Hayes got this fella from 14% (left) BF to 4% (right) in 12 weeks!
> ...


That's not %4 body fat lol.

OT: I would of took a flamethrower to this guys house and torched the fvcker


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you deserve everything you have coming


Which in the real world is nothing.

I'm sure you are a tough guy saxondale. But most people over the age of 18 know that if they go around intimidating people (especially after a report to authorities) they are going to get locked up or seriously hurt.

In person we would probably get along well. But I don't get all this huff about "I'd be knocking on some doors". Unless you are a seriously well connected person it just doesn't work like that.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> you deserve everything you have coming


What's he got coming?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> What's he got coming?


Santa down his chimney, it's nearly Crimbo.


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Put a post up on Boards.ie Ireland's biggest forum site.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

PosterBoy said:


> Put a post up on Boards.ie Ireland's biggest forum site.


there`s enough people laughing at vegmuscle mate, he doesnt need a bigger audience


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Just read the Facebook comments from you cuts, this was my favourite lol

Freddie O'Boyley - 1 starHe stole my mates £300 and then fingered him!


----------



## 6ft4Dan (Feb 6, 2006)

saxondale said:


> there`s enough people laughing at vegmuscle mate, he doesnt need a bigger audience


Ouch..... That one hurt.....


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Just read the Facebook comments from you cuts, this was my favourite lol
> 
> Freddie O'Boyley - 1 starHe stole my mates £300 and then fingered him!


Mate link me to it please lol


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate link me to it please lol


https://www.facebook.com/DarraghhayesPersonaltrainerdublin


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you deserve everything you have coming


Why have you got in for him?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Why have you got in for him?


he`s a snitch mate, the whole thing wasnt clear cut - yet he`s shot his mouth off on the internet anon - post your real name @vegmuscle, you`ve tried to ruin one mans reputation with nothing to back it up, all those that posted bollox on the facebook page should have a look at their selves too

I`ve been on the other side of this coin mate, lets hope the OP has more balls than the man who grassed me up.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

This thread is so damn brilliant, I've been trying to catch up since yesterday, still reading through on the 20th page.... arhhh! :lol:


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

saxondale said:


> he`s a snitch mate, the whole thing wasnt clear cut - yet he`s shot his mouth off on the internet anon - post your real name @vegmuscle, you`ve tried to ruin one mans reputation with nothing to back it up, all those that posted bollox on the facebook page should have a look at their selves too
> 
> I`ve been on the other side of this coin mate, lets hope the OP has more balls than the man who grassed me up.


whats he done wrong like?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> No mate I just think the trolling on facebbok is out of order and the OP thinks going to court is like going to a cash point - calling it from a supplier rather than consumer view point.


Thing is.. Veggie has come along and seemingly tried everything he could to come to an amicable settle with him, but Darragh has been aggressive and disgustingly unproffessional, and 300 euro?? I'd be FUMING if he ripped me off for that amount (regardless of the fact that I would never pay anyone that amount of money up front...) - training with Dorian Yates or Phil Learney is 1000000x better value than this 'Darragh' that nobody has ever heard of. He has not managed to give veggie even a response or explanation - which is daylight robbery.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> whats he done wrong like?


Im hoping he's bluffing about running to the revenue and bleating like a baby goat.

'Mummy, big man not giving me my money back'

'Well, ruin his reputation online and put him through months of pain and misery'

'Oh hang on though, does he actually owe you the money'

'Well no mummy but he was nasty and called me names'

Too many contradictions in the OP's version of events - youve all been had.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Thing is.. Veggie has come along and seemingly tried everything he could to come to an amicable settle with him, but Darragh has been aggressive and disgustingly unproffessional, and 300 euro?? I'd be FUMING if he ripped me off for that amount (regardless of the fact that I would never pay anyone that amount of money up front...) - training with Dorian Yates or Phil Learney is 1000000x better value than this 'Darragh' that nobody has ever heard of. He has not managed to give veggie even a response or explanation - which is daylight robbery.


First rule of social media is you dont reply to it. No-one knows the terms they agreed - but read vegmuscles other threads about this gym and you should be able to hear warning bells.

He aint telling the whole story.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

saxondale said:


> Im hoping he's bluffing about running to the revenue and bleating like a baby goat.
> 
> 'Mummy, big man not giving me my money back'
> 
> ...


What makes you think the guy doesn't owe this veg guy the money?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Exactly. Don't mention my name.


LOL!

You're a legend.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Kristina said:


> LOL!
> 
> You're a legend.


Lol I just seem to attract muppets


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> First rule of social media is you dont reply to it. No-one knows the terms they agreed - but read vegmuscles other threads about this gym and you should be able to hear warning bells.
> 
> He aint telling the whole story.


You've got my curiosity now.. but yep I have to admit I've not read any of these other threads/posts you speak of..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> What makes you think the guy doesn't owe this veg guy the money?


What makes you think he does?

This time last month veg was signing upto be trained by one of tbe owners trainers, now hes not even had a single session and 300 Euros down the pan?

Veggy thought he was getting X instead he gets Y and kicks off, he wanted sessions at a time he knew he couldnt have, he kept alering the ones he could have and cancelled them with minimal notice

Hes a high maintenance customer - its no wonder the PT binned him as a client.

Change the name of the PT to one of the guys of here and see if it still sounds unreasonable.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> First rule of social media is you dont reply to it. No-one knows the terms they agreed - but read vegmuscles other threads about this gym and you should be able to hear warning bells.
> 
> He aint telling the whole story.


I messaged the bloke and he responded so he has a chance to respond... If this was a pack of lies I am sure he would be on here pointing it out, or contacting the moderators.

I felt the same as you and questioned whether we were ruining someones rep unfairly. However he could have come on here - or messaged me on facebook asking me to please ask people to stop doing it.

Even if he didn't want to lower himself to having a debate - he could simple post a one liner saying that things arn't as they seem, and asking people to please review their decision to abuse his social media. I certainly would have!

Infact - if it was me I'd have posted a public message on my social media to let people know there was some untruths being circulated about me and I was working tirelessly to sort it. FTSE 100 companies do this... So it's hardly out of the ordinary for businesses to respond in this manner.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> I messaged the bloke and he responded so he has a chance to respond... If this was a pack of lies I am sure he would be on here pointing it out, or contacting the moderators.
> 
> I felt the same as you and questioned whether we were ruining someones rep unfairly. However he could have come on here - or messaged me on facebook asking me to please ask people to stop doing it.
> 
> Even if he didn't want to lower himself to having a debate - he could simple post a one liner saying that things arn't as they seem, and asking people to please review their decision to abuse his social media. I certainly would have!


The correct action/advice is to not reply.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> The correct action/advice is to not reply.


fun sponge square pants


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> The correct action/advice is to not reply.


Try tweeting or leaving negative facebook comments on any large listed company and see if they reply... It's not like they spend millions researching how to deal with this sort of stuff.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> Try tweeting or leaving negative facebook comments on any large listed company and see if they reply... It's not like they spend millions researching how to deal with this sort of stuff.


And do they?

No, at best you'll get a 'please contact our help desk' or the comments removed.

Your saying he actually fingered vegmuscle - go figure.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

saxondale said:


> And do they?
> 
> No, at best you'll get a 'please contact our help desk' or the comments removed.
> 
> Your saying he actually fingered vegmuscle - go figure.


no it was freddie that got fingered


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

who pays the sponging cvnts NI contributions and business tax.

no different to benefit fraud.

and he robs peoples money blatantly to their face.

veggie came on here for advice. he actually asked people to stop trolling in a post. He being oblivious to the consequences was rather naive tho.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> The correct action/advice is to not reply.


Lets hope people don't act the way you're acting towards veg towards you if you ever need help eh.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> who pays the sponging cvnts NI contributions and business tax.
> 
> no different to benefit fraud.
> 
> ...


What prove do you have?

Non mate, not one, the smoking gun audio track was a pss take yet still people are slagging the PT. Its not on


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lets hope people don't act the way you're acting towards veg towards you if you ever need help eh.


What? Asking for some proof before going steaming in?

Would have saved me a lot of grief if someone had actually bothered to ask me first.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

saxondale said:


> What makes you think he does?
> 
> This time last month veg was signing upto be trained by one of tbe owners trainers, now hes not even had a single session and 300 Euros down the pan?
> 
> ...


I never said he does I just wanted to see where you were coming from.

Don't really have an opinion on it myself haven't read into it :lol:


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

there is absolutely zero proof that he hasnt.

there is witness testimony that he has.

simples


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

saxondale said:


> What prove do you have?
> 
> Non mate, not one, the smoking gun audio track was a pss take yet still people are slagging the PT. Its not on


It it was your/my business and it was lies then we would have contacted the site admin by now...

I think there probably is more back story - but I also think it's been dealt with in an atrocious manner. Companies to post responses. Look at tripadvisor - look at twitter. The last time I complained about my bank on twitter, I got updates, a call and a public promise they were looking into it. They then sent me a cheque with £500 compensation.

We only have one side - I agree. However the bloke has done nothing to put out the flames, and from PM's with veg I don't believe he is just making it all up. That's just my opinion.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> there is absolutely zero proof that he hasnt.
> 
> there is witness testimony that he has.
> 
> simples


What witness?


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

''I'm going to call the guarrrrrrds'' - still p!ssing myself at this, awful shame the audio got deleted.

I'm a bit bored watching SPOTY/X-Factor so I'm tempted to recreate it from memory for anyone who didn't get to hear it...


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

saxondale said:


> What witness?


jehova


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

sammym said:


> It it was your/my business and it was lies then we would have contacted the site admin by now...
> 
> I think there probably is more back story - but I also think it's been dealt with in an atrocious manner. Companies to post responses. Look at tripadvisor - look at twitter. The last time I complained about my bank on twitter, I got updates, a call and a public promise they were looking into it. They then sent me a cheque with £500 compensation.
> 
> We only have one side - I agree. However the bloke has done nothing to put out the flames, and from PM's with veg I don't believe he is just making it all up. That's just my opinion.


Time will tell, not a lot happens over weekends as a rule.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> jehova


Was he hiding in the bush with vegmuscle?


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Was he hiding in the bush with vegmuscle?


ok maybe i picked the wrong word. but we have testimony from veg muscle ( not a witness )and for some reason i believe him.

i dont think veg would make this up..for what gain..even if he was an awkward cvnt he should not keep 300 euros from him.

veg seems like a desperate guy who feels bullied out of his money and in desperation came on here for advice.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Was he hiding in the bush with vegmuscle?


BTW..i never partook in the trolling.

but was somewhat entertaind by it.. :blush:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> ok maybe i picked the wrong word. but we have testimony from veg muscle ( not a witness )and for some reason i believe him.
> 
> i dont think veg would make this up..for what gain..even if he was an awkward cvnt he should not keep 300 euros from him.
> 
> veg seems like a desperate guy who feels bullied out of his money and in desperation came on here for advice.


As ive said all along, I come at this from a provider not a user background, there is too much wrong with his claim, timeline and actions to sound true for me, the trolling of the guys facebook page is unforgivable and will reflect badly on this site.

One , minute he's going to court, the next he's just had a meeting with a lawyer the next he's just paid his court fees again.

One minute hes never been offered training the next hes had to cancel, the next hes been trained by an assistant the next hes got the main man but only at atime the gyms closed.

Hes been down there causing hassle and making threats, the assult wasnt.

If hes all over the net saying the PT is a tax evader and working on the fiddle without any idea of the legal set up of the PT's business

Shall I go on?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> BTW..i never partook in the trolling.
> 
> but was somewhat entertaind by it.. :blush:


Oh hell yeah it was funny as


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Snake said:


> ''I'm going to call the guarrrrrrds'' - still p!ssing myself at this, awful shame the audio got deleted.
> 
> I'm a bit bored watching SPOTY/X-Factor so I'm tempted to recreate it from memory for anyone who didn't get to hear it...


As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:

I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


Oh you cvnt I just choked on me *** listening to that hahaha even my Mrs was laughing. Reps when I get on the laptop lol.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


LOL don't touch me


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


 :lol: :lol: reps


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kids looking at me like WTF?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


That has tickled me mate :thumb:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


L O L


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


Haha. Was that the exact script from the original clip by the way? (I mean, those exact words were said?)

You should work as a voice over artist. Talent right there. :lol:


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


lol that was genuinely funny


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Haha. Was that the exact script from the original clip by the way? (I mean, those exact words were said?)
> 
> You should work as a voice over artist. Talent right there. :lol:


I was going from memory but that is pretty much the script of what happened yes 

That's not the best Irish accent I've ever done but I got Veggymuscle's accent spot on I think haha, @vegmuscle you never did answer me when I asked where your accent is from?

Recorded in one clean take too!


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> As ive said all along, I come at this from a provider not a user background, there is too much wrong with his claim, timeline and actions to sound true for me, the trolling of the guys facebook page is unforgivable and will reflect badly on this site.
> 
> One , minute he's going to court, the next he's just had a meeting with a lawyer the next he's just paid his court fees again.
> 
> ...


I think there is some confusion here and I'm happy to clarify.

I submitted small claim court papers - online. They review the claim then you pay. Hence the time delay.

The lawyer was from the citizens advice bureau.

You are confusing what happened with Darragh with what happened with the new PT I was searching for. I only had the (free) consultation with Darragh and no real sessions. After Darragh chose to cancel me as a client - and offered the refund - I sought a new trainer so my training would not suffer. Not sure where you are getting the assistant from? Do you mean the person I visited on Friday morning? Yes - he was an assistant - wasn't trained by him - only asked where Darragh was. Was told to come back later and I did. The gym was not closed the assistant was training a client.

I did not go down to the gym causing hassle (I have a text from Darragh inviting me to come and collect the money) nor did I make threats. Infact he was the one making threats at me (accused of posting stuff on his FB page which I didn't and so on).

The court asked me to contact the company registration office to verify the business setup/registration of the company so that it could be correctly documented in the court papers (as if I win, if there is an error on the papers, the police cannot go and claim the money). I did that, they said its not registered, and that they would reach out to him to get it registered. They also asked me to call revenue as they saw he was operating as a business but has no business registered under his name which looked dodgy. Its up to revenue now to determine what they think is right.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Snake said:


> I was going from memory but that is pretty much the script of what happened yes
> 
> That's not the best Irish accent I've ever done but I got Veggymuscle's accent spot on I think haha, @vegmuscle you never did answer me when I asked where your accent is from?
> 
> Recorded in one clean take too!


I'm from London but my voice got messed up on Friday as I was rather upset/worried etc. Funny audio though - but you missed the swearing haha!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I think there is some confusion here and I'm happy to clarify.
> 
> I submitted small claim court papers - online. They review the claim then you pay. Hence the time delay.
> 
> ...


you posted a thread back in November questioning his business practises mate - your not telling the whole story.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> you posted a thread back in November questioning his business practises mate - your not telling the whole story.


Correct hence I posted on here for advice. I never called companies house etc to check as I never imagined I would have needed to. Not sure what else there is to tell really.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Snake said:


> I was going from memory but that is pretty much the script of what happened yes
> 
> That's not the best Irish accent I've ever done but I got Veggymuscle's accent spot on I think haha, @vegmuscle you never did answer me when I asked where your accent is from?
> 
> Recorded in one clean take too!


Repped as promised.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Snake said:


> As promised just knocked this up, the accents may not be spot on, nor the content, but this is pretty much what the audio sounded like:
> 
> I'm Going to Call the Guards! : Vocaroo | Voice message


was laughing uncontrollably just at the door knocking part....sh1t..talk about suspense.


----------



## swoliosis (Sep 28, 2014)

It doesn't half seem alot of money


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

vegmuscle said:


> Correct hence I posted on here for advice. I never called companies house etc to check as I never imagined I would have needed to. Not sure what else there is to tell really.


Did you post the recording?

If so, can you get it posted back up so we can hear the original.

As for this whole thread... It's so wrong!! :lol:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> Correct hence I posted on here for advice. I never called companies house etc to check as I never imagined I would have needed to. Not sure what else there is to tell really.


snitch, you don`t even know if he was a sole trader or not but now the genie is out of the bottle the revenue will be all over you as well.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> snitch, you don`t even know if he was a sole trader or not but now the genie is out of the bottle the revenue will be all over you as well.


Give it up Saxy it's boring now. This is a pro vegmuscle thread.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:
 

> Give it up Saxy it's boring now. This is a pro vegmuscle thread.


no mate, its a ruin a PT no-one knows thread, OP`s too wet to realise how it`s all going to end.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> no mate, its a ruin a PT no-one knows thread, OP`s too wet to realise how it`s all going to end.


How's it all going to end? You still never replied when I asked what he's got coming to him.

Plz respond, genuinely interested.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> How's it all going to end? You still never replied when I asked what he's got coming to him.
> 
> Plz respond, genuinely interested.


one of the things people should realise is if you speak to the revenue (its quite often given to do as a form of revenge) the revenue will look at you just as hard as the person you`ve grassed - lets hop veggys business affairs are upto date.

hopefully the PT is as big a wuss as the OP and no harm will come to vegmuscle, I wouldnt wish that on anyone but given the quality of the messages he keeps sending me the court case is going to cause him a lot more stress than it will the PT.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> one of the things people should realise is if you speak to the revenue (its quite often given to do as a form of revenge) the revenue will look at you just as hard as the person you`ve grassed - lets hop veggys business affairs are upto date.
> 
> hopefully the PT is as big a wuss as the OP and no harm will come to vegmuscle, I wouldnt wish that on anyone but given the quality of the messages he keeps sending me the court case is going to cause him a lot more stress than it will the PT.


Fvck the PT. Robbing little pr1ck. Wish it was me he bumped.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> one of the things people should realise is if you speak to the revenue (its quite often given to do as a form of revenge) the revenue will look at you just as hard as the person you`ve grassed - lets hop veggys business affairs are upto date.
> 
> hopefully the PT is as big a wuss as the OP and no harm will come to vegmuscle, I wouldnt wish that on anyone but given the quality of the messages he keeps sending me the court case is going to cause him a lot more stress than it will the PT.


you think veggy's a rival PT or running some sort of shady business?


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> one of the things people should realise is if you speak to the revenue (its quite often given to do as a form of revenge) the revenue will look at you just as hard as the person you`ve grassed - lets hop veggys business affairs are upto date.
> 
> hopefully the PT is as big a wuss as the OP and no harm will come to vegmuscle, I wouldnt wish that on anyone but given the quality of the messages he keeps sending me the court case is going to cause him a lot more stress than it will the PT.


i have a tax paying office job, never dodged any tax once. they are more then welcome to check my affairs i dont have anything to hide.

as for the stress of the court case - ive filed papers - nothing more for me to do other then to wait for their decision. i guess i go enjoy xmas in the meantime.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> i have a tax paying office job, never dodged any tax once. they are more then welcome to check my affairs i dont have anything to hide.
> 
> as for the stress of the court case - ive filed papers - nothing more for me to do other then to wait for their decision. i guess i go enjoy xmas in the meantime.


you are far too naive mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

saxondale said:


> you are far too naive mate.


Are you this PT's dad or something sax? :whistling:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Are you this PT's dad or something sax? :whistling:


no mate, i just disagree with the public flaming of the PT`s business without any evidence, theres not even enough story to give the OP the benefit of the doubt but reporting him to the revenue though, thats just below anything else.

I can`t belive anyone would stick up for someone that sh`tty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you are far too naive mate.


Which is why the d1ckhead bumped him. Do you think he could do that to someone who wouldn't have it?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Which is why the d1ckhead bumped him. Do you think he could do that to someone who wouldn't have it?


you don`t know he bumped him mate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you don`t know he bumped him mate.


You don't know he didn't


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> You don't know he didn't


exactly


----------



## Chub (Dec 3, 2008)

Great read! brilliant! I really need to start using UK-Muscle more often!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> exactly


We're just gonna keep going round in circles then lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

FelonE said:


> We're just gonna keep going round in circles then lol.


yep - lol

I have a long memory vegmuscle, just when you forget I`ll ask you how the court case went, if the judge finds in your favour then I hope you get your money, if your wrong, I think you should let the PT finger you.

can`t say fairer than that


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> yep - lol
> 
> I have a long memory vegmuscle, just when you forget I`ll ask you how the court case went, if the judge finds in your favour then I hope you get your money, if your wrong, I think you should let the PT finger you.
> 
> can`t say fairer than that


You are more than welcome to ask me how the court case went. Even if I loose I will post up I lost - I think its fair.

But for now lets wait for the court to decide. Theres nothing we can do until then.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

I confess I've only skimmed / speed-read the thread but it seems to me that, in summary, some random with negligible presence on the forum pops up with unsubstantiated allegations and on the back of that a small posse decides to attack someone's business. Is that about right or have I missed something?


----------



## mymumbeatsme (Sep 12, 2014)

I can't believe this thread is still going...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I confess I've only skimmed / speed-read the thread but it seems to me that, in summary, some random with negligible presence on the forum pops up with unsubstantiated allegations and on the back of that a small posse decides to attack someone's business. Is that about right or have I missed something?


Youve got it.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Ian_Montrose said:


> I confess I've only skimmed / speed-read the thread but it seems to me that, in summary, some random with negligible presence on the forum pops up with unsubstantiated allegations and on the back of that a small posse decides to attack someone's business. Is that about right or have I missed something?


nail on the head!


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> yep - lol
> 
> I have a long memory vegmuscle, just when you forget I`ll ask you how the court case went, if the judge finds in your favour then I hope you get your money, if your wrong, I think you should let the PT finger you.
> 
> can`t say fairer than that


 @vegmuscle how's the court case mate?


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

mymumbeatsme said:


> View attachment 162819
> 
> 
> LOLZ. Darragh Hayes got this fella from 14% (left) BF to 4% (right) in 12 weeks!
> ...


if everyone was like you our economoy would collapse pal


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> @vegmuscle how's the court case mate?


I won it. The police are now collecting the money from him directly (since he chose to ignore the court statement that was sent to him).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

vegmuscle said:


> I won it. The police are now collecting the money from him directly.


And people doubted you.......shame on them eh


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I won it. The police are now collecting the money from him directly (since he chose to ignore the court statement that was sent to him).


Bull****, the police dont collect debts.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Is this the guy?
> 
> View attachment 170141
> 
> ...


Yes this is him. And yes I found cheaper/better too.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Bull****, the police dont collect debts.


The Sherriff does if the person does not pay up despite getting a court order.

Feel free to ring them directly if you don't believe me: 6772110/6759000

Thanks.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

FelonE said:


> And people doubted you.......shame on them eh


Yea well he's still removed most - if not all - the comments on the FB page and added some fake reviews. Hope clueless people like me don't believe those reviews in the future and sign up with him.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> The Sherriff does if the person does not pay up despite getting a court order.
> 
> Feel free to ring them directly if you don't believe me: 6772110/6759000
> 
> Thanks.


Will do, whats the reference number?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

saxondale said:


> you don`t know he bumped him mate.


Well the court have said he got ripped off and matey has to pay but yet you still don't believe him lol

Get a life Saxy ffs


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

@vegmuscle don't give anyone the reference number. You haven't got to prove sh1t to some random on the internet.

Who gives a fvck if some people don't believe you. You know what happened.


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Well the *court have said *he got ripped off and matey has to pay but yet you still don't believe him lol
> 
> Get a life Saxy ffs


No , *vegmucscle states the the court said*. Bearing mind a lot of ukm members have sh1t all over Darragh Hayes facebook page *all* based on what vegmuscle has said . it would be interesting to see some form of proof.

The small claims court publish their case results online and i cant find anything about it . The Sherriff also must make a public notice to state their intention to collect a debt but again i cant find anything.


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

nitricdave said:


> No , *vegmucscle states the the court said*. Bearing mind a lot of ukm members have sh1t all over Darragh Hayes facebook page *all* based on what vegmuscle has said . it would be interesting to see some form of proof.
> 
> The small claims court publish their case results online and i cant find anything about it . The Sherriff also must make a public notice to state their intention to collect a debt but again i cant find anything.


I have paperwork to prove I won the case. As I'm not in the UK at the moment, I'm unable to post them online, but once I'm back (later this week) I can post evidence if interested.

I was recently informed that Mr Hayes appealed the case on the grounds that he 'did not receive the papers' (despite clearly being told in person and via email I filed court papers, and the court personally delivering it to the gym address, and the Sheriff being involved). I will know more once I see the actual paperwork.

Note: I went to the small claims court in Dublin (not the UK) as the gym is in Dublin/I was in Dublin at the time. I'm unsure if they upload all their verdicts online.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

vegmuscle said:


> I have paperwork to prove I won the case. As I'm not in the UK at the moment, I'm unable to post them online, but once I'm back (later this week) I can post evidence if interested.
> 
> I was recently informed that Mr Hayes appealed the case on the grounds that he 'did not receive the papers' (despite clearly being told in person and via email I filed court papers, and the court personally delivering it to the gym address, and the Sheriff being involved). I will know more once I see the actual paperwork.
> 
> Note: I went to the small claims court in Dublin (not the UK) as the gym is in Dublin/I was in Dublin at the time. I'm unsure if they upload all their verdicts online.


Small claims courts dont serve papers in person get real


----------



## vegmuscle (Jul 4, 2014)

Case update: Mr Hayes has appealed on the grounds that he did not receive the court papers (even though they send it via registered post, or at least they have been to me) and he gave me 300 EUR worth of services (even though I never trained with him and have no exercise plan/diet plan etc that can prove this).

I have drafted a letter to the court explaining why the appeal should be declined.

Will keep you updated on the outcome.


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

Can't seem to access my old account therefore made this one to provide an update - hope its ok.

The judge struck out the appeal made by Darragh Hayes. The Sheriff is now enforcing the Decree against him and I hope to have an update by the end of this week.

I hope no one else signed up with this fraud. Nearly 1 year has been spent chasing up my money - but its not his to keep - so worth it in my opinion.


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

vegmusclez said:


> Can't seem to access my old account therefore made this one to provide an update - hope its ok.
> 
> The judge struck out the appeal made by Darragh Hayes. The Sheriff is now enforcing the Decree against him and I hope to have an update by the end of this week.
> 
> I hope no one else signed up with this fraud. Nearly 1 year has been spent chasing up my money - but its not his to keep - so worth it in my opinion.


Glad to hear you took him to court, can't stand scammers. Hope it ends up costing him an arm an leg, greedy bstard. Keep going with it!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

vegmusclez said:


> Can't seem to access my old account therefore made this one to provide an update - hope its ok.
> 
> The judge struck out the appeal made by Darragh Hayes. The Sheriff is now enforcing the Decree against him and I hope to have an update by the end of this week.
> 
> I hope no one else signed up with this fraud. Nearly 1 year has been spent chasing up my money - but its not his to keep - so worth it in my opinion.


Good for you mate, glad you got a resolution.


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> Glad to hear you took him to court, can't stand scammers. Hope it ends up costing him an arm an leg, greedy bstard. Keep going with it!


It is thanks to the support I got from this forum too. So a big thank you  Let's hope he finally gives in and gives the Sheriff the money.


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Trendy said:


> .


I think he's been through enough


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

He is trying to appeal yet again... some people just don't know when to quit.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Love this thread.


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

IC1 said:


> Love this thread.


Goes to show how crap the legal system is.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmusclez said:


> Goes to show how crap the legal system is.


Did the fact we destroyed his business Facebook page come up in the court case? :lol:


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

IC1 said:


> Did the fact we destroyed his business Facebook page come up in the court case? :lol:


Not that I know of. Edit: I think he deleted most of the posts anyway?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

vegmusclez said:


> Not that I know of. Edit: I think he deleted most of the posts anyway?


I don't think he deleted the reviews though, not sure you can? It was funny as f**k at the time though.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

vegmusclez said:


> some people just don't know when to quit.


LOL

says the man who's chased up a 300 euro debt for over a year involving multiple visits to his gym, a ruck outside it, a 25 page cyber attack on his fb page, contacting the police and trying to file a criminal action against him for threatening behaviour and several civil court appearances

you couldn't pay me 300 euros to go through all that sh1t over the course of a year


----------



## MickeyE (Sep 17, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> LOL
> 
> says the man who's chased up a 300 euro debt for over a year involving multiple visits to his gym, a ruck outside it, a 25 page cyber attack on his fb page, contacting the police and trying to file a criminal action against him for threatening behaviour and several civil court appearances
> 
> you couldn't pay me 300 euros to go through all that sh1t over the course of a year


And that's the exact attitude that makes it so easy for scamming fkers and companies. No one can be bothered to stand up for themselves, it's much easier to just walk away and go "oh well it's only 300 euros, not the end of the world"

The OP should be applauded for continuing to pursue this.


----------



## workinprogress1 (Oct 1, 2015)

MickeyE said:


> And that's the exact attitude that makes it so easy for scamming fkers and companies. No one can be bothered to stand up for themselves, it's much easier to just walk away and go "oh well it's only 300 euros, not the end of the world"
> 
> The OP should be applauded for continuing to pursue this.


i'm not interested in sticking up for others though when it comes to something as stupid as a couple of hundred euros, not to the extent the op has gone anyway, and i'm pretty sure he wasn't doing it for the benefit of others

one thread, one post, has warned everyone about the guy, job done

seems a bit ironic of the guy to say some people dont know when to give up seeing how mental he's gone with it

of course it's must easier to go "oh well it's only 300 euros", my state of mind, stress levels and general life quality are worth far more than 300 euros and over a years worth of agg


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

op maybe judge rinder could help you.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

well done OP :thumb:

whats the veggie equivalent of "dog with a bone"


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

can we attack his FB profile again now hes guilty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> can we attack his FB profile again now hes guilty


In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

IC1 said:


> I don't think he deleted the reviews though, not sure you can? It was funny as f**k at the time though.


Was proper funny


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

> Was proper funny


ill just leave this link here...... XD

https://www.facebook.com/DarraghhayesPersonaltrainerdublin/?fref=ts


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

b0t13 said:


> ill just leave this link here...... XD
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DarraghhayesPersonaltrainerdublin/?fref=ts


Brb cough


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

lol,them reviews are pure gold,

guy stunk like cheese and rubbed his balls on my face when spotting my bench press.

hahaha that shits soooo funny.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

lmao that review was from 2014 aswell !


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

workinprogress1 said:


> i'm not interested in sticking up for others though when it comes to something as stupid as a couple of hundred euros, not to the extent the op has gone anyway, and i'm pretty sure he wasn't doing it for the benefit of others
> 
> one thread, one post, has warned everyone about the guy, job done
> 
> ...


1. I visited his gym once, after he invited me to his gym to get the money, and instead of paying me he assaulted me thinking I would be scared.

2. I didn't post anything on his FB page nor did I tell anyone to post anything. I simply posted here outlining my experience and said I would keep the forum posted on progress.

3. Texts prove he owes me money, he's been lying to the Court about paperwork etc, if anyone I think Mr Hayes is mental. The case is clear cut and he has no way around it so imo should give in and call it a day.

I gave him many many chances to resolve this outside of court and he chose not to. I don't think I've done anything wrong here.


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr Hayes tried to appeal but the judge has thrown the appeal out and now the Sheriff is collecting the money from him. I finally won after 1 year of hassle.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## vegmusclez (Nov 23, 2015)

The sheriff confirmed today they have got the money and will be paying it out in February. 

More happy I got justice from that bully.

To all future clients - stay away from this guy - he is not worth the hassle!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Brb gonna go sign up with him


----------

